# Kimi no Iru Machi - Part 1



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2012)

"I tweeted about it"
 Goddammit


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2012)

Wait....people blog out their most embarrassing activities like confessing to someone. And that's suppose to be common now? Wow, times have changed.


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 1, 2012)

You are not lying about that one, that shocked me lol, though i had a feeling a twist like that was gonna happen xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2012)

^I'm guessing part of the audience felt that they aged a couple of years after this chapter 

And the part about her being one of Eba's students didn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 1, 2012)

"I ... have a private lesson with her after this"


----------



## Bleach (Apr 1, 2012)

He's gonna go for the middle schooler


----------



## Frostman (Apr 1, 2012)

Eba needs to get on her A game now. She has competition.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been enjoying more these last couple of chapters than the last 50.  Wonder why it's that.  

Hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2012)

Ending made me lol.  Haruto just can't keep his swagger from dripping out


----------



## Kisame (Apr 5, 2012)

Bleach said:


> He's gonna go for the middle schooler


I'd go for the middle schooler.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 8, 2012)

Eba's butt was pretty big in that panel. More importantly, Haruto is now considered a pedo by a bunch of people. At least one of them is bound to be his neighbor.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 8, 2012)

So when does shit hit the fan?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2012)

Zephyr said:


> Eba's butt was pretty big in that panel. More importantly, Haruto is now considered a pedo by a bunch of people. At least one of them is bound to be his neighbor.



I was fully expecting that someone who knows Haruto sees him with a younger girl and shit hits the misunderstood fan. At least THAT didn't happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2012)

So it took a chapter for Eba to do what she should have done right at the start? Well, I'm glad Eba finally acted like an adult, because someone had to...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

Japan suffers from the Bystander effect on the steroids.  

Out of all the girls who've ever fawned over Haruto, why is the loli the only one that's ever made her jealous?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 9, 2012)

Kanzaki gets jealous and she wasn't even his girlfriend.

I still believe HarutoXKanzaki is better. She's perfect for him.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 9, 2012)

That was surprisingly... a good chapter..

O_o..


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 14, 2012)

Wel... got dayum.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2012)

He was dependable and caring at the same time? What is this?


----------



## Kisame (Apr 14, 2012)

Haruto is too mature for his age, he's being always mature even since high school.

Which brings me back to my point that only the mature and sexy Nanami is the perfect girl for him.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldn't go so far as to call him mature "He acts like a little boy when it comes to women coming on to him" but he is dependable.  Probably because of his sister.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 14, 2012)

Its funny how he is completely immune to Akari.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 15, 2012)

It still boggles my mind that he has not had sex with Eba yet.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2012)

Frostman said:


> Its funny how he is completely immune to Akari.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2012)

We'll probably die together may sound comforting to some but....


----------



## Kisame (Apr 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to call him mature "He acts like a little boy when it comes to women coming on to him" but he is dependable.  Probably because of his sister.


Well do you agree with me that Kanzaki is more suitable for him? 


Frostman said:


> Its funny how he is completely immune to Akari.


And how she is completely immune to him.


----------



## zapman (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't remember this Mina Nagoshi at all.
Laughed at the fishing circle going to China for half a year.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 23, 2012)

zapman said:


> Don't remember this Mina Nagoshi at all.


Same here, I had to look her up after reading the chapter.

Turns out she's that tsundere chick who convinced themselves that Haruto was madly in love with her back when he first transferred to the Tokyo. She was basically just a minor comic relief character during the high school arcs.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 23, 2012)

This circle, sounds like a get drunk and party in the wilderness circle. Haruto is in for a shock. Especially with the delusional Mina there with him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2012)

Dear god, I forgot all about Nagoshi. Pretty random how they brought her back into the storyline


----------



## Frostman (Apr 23, 2012)

I get the feeling we are going through all the girls from Haruto's past.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2012)

"Haruto is camping! Of course, nothing is going to happen!"
Sarcasm at its finest 

Also, in this manga: 90% of girls think Haruto wants to bone them, and 80% would let him


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 2, 2012)

That was a fine play of misunderstandings, i guess that it took a while to combine all the lines together.


----------



## Raptor (May 2, 2012)

And now she's gonna try to rape Haruto on the next chapter or two.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2012)

The Queen of misunderstanding is back at it and making up for lost time. Whoever eventually ends up with her is going to have a rough time on the communications front.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2012)

Classic case of .


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2012)

Nothing eventful this chapter.


----------



## zapman (May 13, 2012)

this must be the part where he works towards becoming a chef


----------



## Athrum (May 16, 2012)

Is it normal for this manga to actually depress me?


----------



## Frostman (May 17, 2012)

Thats what happens when you loose your reason to feel angry.


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2012)

So beta that it hurts.


----------



## Raptor (May 27, 2012)

That was painful...


----------



## MrCinos (May 27, 2012)

This is pathetic. Even MC from Good Ending is much better than Haruto


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

He doesn't want to dirty something so beautiful? Someone should tell him that girls are most beautiful with their O-face on. Why is the mangaka stalling this so much


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2012)

At this point, Takashi would be better off with Eba.  At least he's actually got the slightest resemblance of having balls.


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2012)

C'mon, that was cute xD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> He doesn't want to dirty something so beautiful? Someone should tell him that girls are most beautiful with their O-face on. Why is the mangaka stalling this so much



Okane        .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2012)

Haruto was right about something. He was indeed pathetic with a capital P. Stop putting women on an unreachable status.  Haruto is doing this to stroke his own ego in a way and he's doing a disservice to Eba making her live up to such a ridiculously lofty standard.


----------



## MrCinos (May 27, 2012)

> I really liked this chapter, Its not everyday you see a lesbian scene in a mainstream shonen manga.



Sums up this chapter perfectly.

It's quite ridicilous. MC from *Sekitou Elergy*, started with being more pathetic than Haruto at the beginning of his series and managed to "level up" quite fast and did "it" within first 2-3 volumes (out of 15). *Bonnouji*'s MC is already almost at (though he's been far more mature from the get-go) Haruto's progress level with his girl at 19th chapter. 

Both KnIM and GE really suck compared to these two titles. /advertising


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 27, 2012)

That was painful


----------



## Frostman (May 27, 2012)

Dont let that smile at the end fool you. She is fucking pissed.


----------



## Zephyr (May 27, 2012)

This is ridiculous,now I want him to wake up tied to his bed with a boob in his eye Wedding Crashers style.


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2012)

She's getting the vibrator out as soon as he leaves the room.


----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2012)

I'd like to see some progress between Kiyomi & Takashi. Wouldn't be surprised if they would have sex before Haruto & Eba. Plus, maybe Kiyome will become less bitchy after that.


----------



## Kisame (May 31, 2012)

In other news, it seems like Haruto won't end up with Kanzaki. 


MrCinos said:


> Sums up this chapter perfectly.
> 
> It's quite ridicilous. MC from *Sekitou Elergy*, started with being more pathetic than Haruto at the beginning of his series and managed to "level up" quite fast and did "it" within first 2-3 volumes (out of 15). *Bonnouji*'s MC is already almost at (though he's been far more mature from the get-go) Haruto's progress level with his girl at 19th chapter.
> 
> Both KnIM and GE really suck compared to these two titles. /advertising



KNIM I can understand, but GE is better.

Shou and Utsumi fucked, Yuki fucked, and Oonuma reaaaally wants to fuck.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2012)

^Wrong thread?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 2, 2012)

Haruto either has an EXTREMELY deformed penis, or he can't get it up. There's no other explanation. How can he live with his girlfriend and still act afraid to even sleep next to her?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

Everyone trolls Haruto.  Maybe if he had balls it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Wrong thread?


?

How am I in the wrong thread?

Also, the newest chapter was shit.

Where is the Manga heading exactly?


----------



## Gene (Jun 3, 2012)

Another exciting chapter of nothing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2012)

Once again, Haruto's gregarious side makes an appearance 
The guy's really stiff and awkward around people. It's no shock that Eba was better able to get across the point of what the circle actually does than Haruto.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

Shark said:


> ?
> 
> How am I in the wrong thread?
> 
> ...



You said "Haruto won't end up with Kanzaki", what does that have to do with anything recent?


----------



## Kisame (Jun 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You said "Haruto won't end up with Kanzaki", what does that have to do with anything recent?



The thread isn't about "anything recent", it's about Kimi No Iru Machi.

Besides, it does have to do with recent events, as it is another chapter with Haruto and Eba as his girlfriend and no Kanzaki in it. Which means less chance for him to end up with Kanzaki (what I want).


----------



## Frostman (Jun 3, 2012)

Good god Haruto, what a looser. Thats is what you get for being stingy.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 3, 2012)

Haruto would be such a good monk.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2012)

Kimi no Iru Machi is up for MotM for the first time!  Vote for it!



Shark said:


> The thread isn't about "anything recent", it's about Kimi No Iru Machi.
> 
> Besides, it does have to do with recent events, as it is another chapter with Haruto and Eba as his girlfriend and no Kanzaki in it. Which means less chance for him to end up with Kanzaki (what I want).



No it isn't, but usually there's a gradual transition of topics if we're not talking about the recent chapter.

Kanzaki hasn't had a chance in a long, long time.  Even in that chapter where it was showed she still wanted Haruto dick.  So I dunno where that post came from.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> No it isn't, but usually there's a gradual transition of topics if we're not talking about the recent chapter.


But I just explained to you that it was relevant...


> Kanzaki hasn't had a chance in a long, long time.  Even in that chapter where it was showed she still wanted Haruto dick.  So I dunno where that post came from.


But I showed you where "it came from" in my previous post.


			
				Shark said:
			
		

> Besides, it does have to do with recent events, as it is another chapter with Haruto and Eba as his girlfriend and no Kanzaki in it. Which means less chance for him to end up with Kanzaki (what I want).


----------



## Xnr (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, that expression on Haruto. I tend to look like that quite often .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2012)

Shark said:


> But I just explained to you that it was relevant...
> 
> But I showed you where "it came from" in my previous post.



You're not making any sense.  Kanzaki has been out of the picture longer than any other girl Haruto has flirted with.  She has the least amount of chance of anybody.  That's it.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You're not making any sense.  Kanzaki has been out of the picture longer than any other girl Haruto has flirted with.  She has the least amount of chance of anybody.  That's it.


Never mind this is pointless anyway.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Kanzaki does have a chance. Haruto is clearly a masochist. Thats why he kept following Eba around. He was getting off on the emotional torture.  He probably hasn't realize it though. As for Kanzaki, im pretty sure her ice cold mode could get his M blood boiling.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 5, 2012)

^yes.

He fits perfectly with Kanzaki.

Eba is not girlfriend material, Eba was prettier when she was younger (and currently she isn't as beautiful as Kanzaki).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 5, 2012)

Where is the manga headed exactly? there's no plot whatsoever.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2012)

Rin's weakness... is lobsters  Though it was kind of satisfying to see her on the receiving end of evil behaviour for once


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2012)

The pacing for the series seems to have slowed down considerably. We just spent an entire chapter focusing on one's reason for cooking...


Well, at least Rin's ego was taking down a notch by a crustacean


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## VanzZz (Jun 9, 2012)

Rin, the only reason i'm still viewing this manga .


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 9, 2012)

Vino said:


> Where is the manga headed exactly? there's no plot whatsoever.



Cooking manga?


----------



## Kisame (Jun 9, 2012)

Look at Haruto's troll-face expression.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2012)

I too, lol'd at that face.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 9, 2012)

I bet that must have felt so good.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2012)

Someone make an avatar out of Haruto's face right there.:rofl


----------



## Random Member (Jun 17, 2012)

Scanaltion for Chapter 186


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2012)

Akari sure likes messing with Haruto, then again, it's probably the only way she can deal with him given that the audience knows she has feelings for him but never got far enough to fully reveal them to him.

So, is Eba fine with polygamy? No reason, just wondering


----------



## Athrum (Jun 17, 2012)

For someone so flustered about an indirect kiss he sure seemed kinda ok after she frenched' him.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 17, 2012)

Why does he have to be such a pussy?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 17, 2012)

Smoke said:


> Why does he have to be such a pussy?



Erectile Dysfunction or he's a closet homosexual


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 17, 2012)

Seo sure knows how to make my dick roll.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2012)

Akari is a definite friend with benefits through and through.  If Haruto wasn't such a prude, he could probably convince her and Yuzuki for a threesome.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 18, 2012)

Akari is interested? 

Who's next, Takashi?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2012)

Akari's always been interested, but she's known to keep her distance as it's better when they're friends.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 18, 2012)

Shark said:


> Akari is interested?
> *
> Who's next, Takashi?*



Wasn't he already ?


----------



## Kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

Kanzaki is looking as sexy as ever. 

Damn you, Eba.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2012)

Actually addressing the fact that romance manga characters have to face reality at some point? I am pleased.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2012)

Wait, so you're telling me Haruto wasn't seriously to become a chef all this time? I thought that was a given.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2012)

I didn't appreciate the way Haruto's friends just shitted all over his dream.  Just because they prefer to be mediocre doesn't mean they have to drag him down with them.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm more concerned with the fact that Haruto has gotten farther with Akari than his girlfriend who he lives with >_>


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2012)

^Uh no.  Yuzuki and Haruto almost got it on that one time before Haruto pussied out.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah damn I had completely forgot about that! My bad.


----------



## Gene (Jun 24, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I didn't appreciate the way Haruto's friends just shitted all over his dream.  Just because they prefer to be mediocre doesn't mean they have to drag him down with them.


This. This is what stood out the most for me in this chapter. Seriously, what dicks lol.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2012)

Vino said:


> Seo sure knows how to make my dick roll.



I lol'ed so hard at this comment.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2012)

Refreshing to Yuzuki so flustered.  lol I like how she even agreed to it after awhile.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I am behind by 10 chapters in this manga.. Did Eba got hit by a car?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2012)

Read and find out.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 3, 2012)

This chapter


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 3, 2012)

Well at least Eba has an open mind to threesomes....that's one plus for her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2012)

Seriously? This is the best the author could come up with? A chapter centered around a simple misunderstanding? Yeah, that's rather original...as original as Haruto's premature ejaculation 

Well, at least we know Eba can be talked into a 3-way.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 9, 2012)

Another useless chapter, after the Asuka affair this manga has lost the pace. Suzuka was a much more consistent story.

Haruto needs to get a job as assistant chef, it will pull the story out of this stalemate.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2012)

^It's only cause the manga chick is the least hottest out of all the broads.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jul 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Eba's face in that last panel says it all.


----------



## Wosu (Jul 13, 2012)

Meh, i am on chapter 150, 39 more chapters till I'm caught up.
YuzukiXHaruto forever, their chemistry is just so much better than anybody else's.
It is sad how his childhood friends just deserted him like that. I was really sad, I want to see more of the TakashiXAsakura dilemma.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2012)

As expected, the author seems to be trying to run through every character Haruto has met in the series in order to try to tie up any loose ends before officially ending this series. And frankly, it's really dragging the storyline.

Well, at least he has that part time job lined up.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm predicting Mana has a thing for Haruto within 3 chapters. Every new female falls for him....and they're never ugly either >_>


----------



## Frostman (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the cooking girl is the last one. Once he knocks up Yuzuki on this trip they are probably going to get married and live happily ever after.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2012)

Too many cute Eba moments. 

This is only building up the next disaster, isn't it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2012)

How convenient that Haruto waited that long to ask the girls name only to have her end up being the brother of Mizumoto who just happens to come in at the right time. And it looks like he fits the doting older brother role just fine


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

Next chapter will begin with Haruto on the toilet


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 22, 2012)

Something will happen and Haruto will act as Mana's boyfriend then she'll fall for him, which will piss off her siscon brother.  It will be pretty close to what happened before >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2012)

Shocker, Haruto speaks before he thinks. He was digging his grave the moment he started talking about the other girl.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 31, 2012)

Well done Haruto, you managed to screw yourself _again_. Maybe he'll get seduced by someone now and will quit being such a wimp about sex.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2012)

Aunt Flo is just visiting is all.  She came with alot of baggage this time.


----------



## zapman (Aug 5, 2012)

lol, overreacting much


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2012)

Prime Eba is showing again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2012)

I was starting to forget why I hate Eba, the author just gave me a refresher course. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe you will find this appropriate:


----------



## 8 (Aug 5, 2012)

^ i want to read that manga.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 5, 2012)

Best manga ^


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn! I wish Haruto would get together with anyone but Eba. She irritates me more than every other girl in this manga combined.....

I'm sure they'll finally make up in Okinawa and finally have sex. Either that or she brings another guy along.


----------



## Xnr (Aug 5, 2012)

What was that. If I was Haruto, I would not have let her take her suitcase. I would have taken it thrown it out together with her. Jesus, what a self-centred and egoistic character this Eba is.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 5, 2012)

It seems Kanzaki has hope after all.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 19, 2012)

I feel like Haruto lost a lot of man points this chapter (With the obvious exception of a certain "I want to cherish you." chapter).


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2012)

Haruto had man points?


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Haruto had man points?



Well..with what little he had left then.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 19, 2012)

Until Haruto takes initiative and actually sleeps with one of his harem, I refuse to admit he has ever had any man points.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 19, 2012)

Haruto is a prude.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Most guys would have had a *hard time* listening to that "massage" 

Tanned, drunk Hoshina is like a different character.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2012)

The sad part about it is, I wouldn't be surprised if Haruto lost to a Goya.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 29, 2012)

Yet another Hoshina cockblock is successful. I'm beginning to wonder if we'll learn that Haruto has experienced some sort of trauma involving a girl in the past. Something doesn't add up. How can a man be that much of a prude?


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 29, 2012)

Did anyone else feel an NTR atmosphere here?


----------



## zapman (Aug 30, 2012)

no, but it would be great..so over it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2012)

The ending made this a pretty happy chapter. 
Poor Hoshina was forever alone until she met those two.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 2, 2012)

That's kind of sad that's the happiest moment in her life, getting some seashell amulet.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2012)

It's sad indeed. What's even more sad is she had never realized Haruto and Eba would want some "alone time" until then.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 2, 2012)

Why is this manga not ending? it's like the author does random chapters just to stay serialized.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2012)

Vino said:


> Why is this manga not ending? it's like the author does random chapters just to stay serialized.



It could be the calm before the next storm, storywise.

Besides, it's his longest-running manga yet, and he actually does various other manga (including a monthly one) on the side, so I doubt he's dragging it on like his life depended on it.


----------



## zapman (Sep 2, 2012)

You would think this is going to be ending very soon with that announcement on the first page about him starting a new series called half & half in a week.
Read the oneshot and it was pretty good.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 3, 2012)

Those three are going to be a very happy couple when they get married.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 3, 2012)

Frostman said:


> Those three are going to be a very happy couple when they get married.



If Haruto would grow some balls and quit being such a prude, he could have a threesome whenever he wanted. Lucky bastard


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2012)

lol cockblock.

Better luck tomorrow


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2012)

Sooo close. Oh god, is it finally happening?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 11, 2012)

It's totally not gonna happen tomorrow


----------



## Scud (Sep 11, 2012)

I think finally seeing Haruto man up will be a fitting reward for reading 200 chapters of this shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2012)

*Don't put off tomorrow what you can do today.*

-Thomas Jefferson


Herbivore Haruto can stand to learn something from this quote


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 11, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Sooo close. Oh god, is it finally happening?



Of course


















 not.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 11, 2012)

They won't do it .


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 11, 2012)

Rin will show up just in time for another cockblock


----------



## Scud (Sep 11, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Rin will show up just in time for a threesome


This would be far more interesting.


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm going to stop jacking off until they have sex or the manga ends. Well... see you in a couple of years mr right hand.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 13, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> It's totally not gonna happen tomorrow



And they didn't even need someone else to get in the way


----------



## zapman (Sep 13, 2012)

........................................................................


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Frostman (Sep 13, 2012)

Where is Miyu when you need her. She will get things started between them.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 13, 2012)

....Saw this happening.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 13, 2012)

That was kinda sad....
Yuzuki needs to (wo)man up aswell, why doesnt she just jump him?!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2012)

DAT MOTHERFUCKING CHAPTER.

198 was one of those bombshells.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 13, 2012)

Hahaha what did they expect?


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's a coward & she's a ditz. Neither will initiate it while sober...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2012)

They're both idiots. I can't explain it any other way. Well, at least the manga stayed true to the usual cockblock development. I mean who in their right mind would want to see something unexpected happen for once?


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 19, 2012)

They actually did it!!!

_Ch.141_


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2012)

Haruto a shit


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 20, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> They actually did it!!!
> 
> _Nisekoi 41 _


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2012)

Link doesn't work anymore? The site doesn't have that chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Link doesn't work anymore? The site doesn't have that chapter.



He "trolled" us.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2012)

It was just a page of a trollface.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2012)

It looks like they wanted to save their first time for the 200th Chapter. If they are going to do it, I couldn't think of a more appropriate time than their 1 year anniversary. If they screw this up, I swear...


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 21, 2012)

> It looks like they wanted to save their first time for the 200th Chapter. If they are going to do it, I couldn't think of a more appropriate time than their 1 year anniversary. If they screw this up, I swear...



You and me both. He's been ducking the sex train for far too long long now, dude better up his game next week or so help me...


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 21, 2012)

Fate115 said:


> You and me both. He's been ducking the sex train for far too long long now, dude better up his game next week or so help me...



Two words: premature ejaculation. He'll probably pop his cork before they really get things rolling


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2012)

Man, was he about to let her get away again? She'd have probably fallen asleep in the tub


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Finally, I was starting to think that he was gay or something


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING FINALLY.(literally)  Even though it was awkward as hell  I wonder why they're so hesitant to show Yuzuki's nips?  IIRC the first time they showed Suzuka's are when her and Yamato did the nasty.
Speaking of Suzuka, I'm glad Haruto didn't make the Yamato mistake of not using protection.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

The mix of awkwardness and cuteness in this chapter was pretty good, actually. I mean, I'd call that a pretty realistic average first time for teenagers. Wait, they're still teenagers, right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm glad to see that they have finally moved on to a new stage in their relationship. I want to say that this a new beginning for them but in terms of storyline plot, we may just be winding down. If I'm wrong, then there will have to be one hell of a plot development to keep this puppy rolling.


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 28, 2012)

Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting choice of picture and words. You know, seeing as Freddie Mercury was a gay man. Lol

OT:



That was awesome!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2012)

Major_Glory said:


> Interesting choice of picture and words. You know, seeing as Freddie Mercury was a gay man. Lol


----------



## Raptor (Sep 28, 2012)

What can I say?  I love memes, so it has nothing to do with it, don't read too much into it


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Haruto's hung and Eba's gonna be a nympho now. Great....now what's gonna cause problems? I predict pregnancy fairly soon.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wanting another round after the first time = Nympho?  And no I doubt pregnancy just yet since Haruto's pretty smart about protection.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Haruto's hung and Eba's gonna be *a nympho now*. Great....now what's gonna cause problems? I predict pregnancy fairly soon.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It just proves that Eba isn't frigid.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry but in my experience with virgin girls, they're usually not thrilled about taking a big penis. For her to want another go that quickly, odds are she'll be one. If she isn't then I'll be the first to admit I was wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 29, 2012)

In b4 pregnant.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> The mix of awkwardness and cuteness in this chapter was pretty good, actually. I mean, I'd call that a pretty realistic average first time for teenagers. Wait, they're still teenagers, right?



They're 20-21 IIRC


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

I hate this. It's all going too well, they're cute together, I even forgot how much I disliked Eba.

But we know this can't be the end. Something bad will happen. Everything will be shattered to lead to the final crisis of this manga before it ends. Goddammit.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2012)

I think Haruto is going to forget protection sooner or later.


----------



## Major_Glory (Oct 4, 2012)

Nah, it's gonna be worse than forgetting protection. Eba is going to make a a new friend in their social group. A new guy friend. They are going to go camping without Haruto and Haruto is going to rage soooooooooo hard.

Rin is going to use her sixth sense around this time to come harass Haruto and she is going to figure out that Haruto is not a virgin anymore and then things are going to get really interesting.

It's gonna be awesome and terrible at the same time.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2012)

It'd be a nice twist if she was barren or Haruto was sterile.  

Wonder when she's gonna offer him a blowjob though?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 5, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It'd be a nice twist if she was barren or Haruto was sterile.
> 
> Wonder when she's gonna offer him a blowjob though?



Pretty sure they already got to the bj's.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 5, 2012)

Haruto will get drunk and shag his friend who got homesick and left college.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7doNyZA2gvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 14, 2012)

It all make sense now


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was expecting Rin to ask him to shag her to get over Haruto. Though I dunno why Haruto told her that he slept with Yuzuki. That's gotta be awkward to hear the guy you like is fucking your sister.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 14, 2012)

Omg, Rin likes Haruto?


Totally didn't see that coming.



But if she had slept with that other guy, I think I definitely would have raged hard.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 14, 2012)

lol... lol... *ehm* Well. Foreshadowing?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting Rin to ask him to shag her to get over Haruto. Though I dunno why Haruto told her that he slept with Yuzuki. That's gotta be awkward to hear the guy you like is fucking your sister.



You should've known that if he was still falling for Rin's stripping traps he hasn't learned how to deal with her yet.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2012)

If it wasn't her sister in that relationship, she'd totally become a homewrecker.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 15, 2012)

I kind of wanted her to go a little to far. Just so her sister can give her a "get your hands off my man" beat down.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel like Rin had plenty of time to edge her way in there if she really wanted to though, God knows Eba wasn't the quickest or clearest girl in the world.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey everyone. How do we subtly let all of Haru's friends know he and Eba finally had sex? A truth and Dare inspired game of course


----------



## Frostman (Oct 22, 2012)

They should have held a parade for the two.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2012)

Predictable, fanfic-esque chapter.  Cute ending though.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2012)

Rin's face at the end was awesome, she seemed broken xD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 27, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## zapman (Oct 27, 2012)

he is prolly drunk off one beer, would be awesome if they did it tho


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2012)

lol Here we go again.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2012)

That entire chapter, oh lord
Haruto turns into a complete pervert when he's drunk


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 27, 2012)

Vino said:


> WHAT THE FUCK



Yes!!! Finally Rin might get some action. Dump Yuzuki dammit


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2012)

That's not Rin lol.

EDIT: That is Asuka isn't it?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 27, 2012)

Mider T said:


> That's not Rin lol.
> 
> EDIT: That is Asuka isn't it?



Oops!! I just saw the hair and assumed it was Rin. My mistake


----------



## Nanja (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh lord, how the hell is he even in that kind of situation? He pisses me off.

I never liked him or Eba but now that they are together, at least have the fortitude to respect your relationship.

If one of them cheats on each other... such weak and selfish individuals.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And yes, he is absolutely drunk off his ass if you guys didn't realize. It's 1 AM and he doesn't recognize that it is Asuka.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 28, 2012)

She is obviously haveing a wet dream of him. Haruto is a saint, there no way he will do that. I bet he will bail out on her even in her dreams.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I much prefer Asuka over Eba anyways


----------



## Nanja (Oct 28, 2012)

I prefer Asuka, Rin, and Akari. Pretty much anyone is better than Eba.

But I prefer characters showing backbone and making sound reasonable decisions more. So they better not have any fuck ups. He made his grave(Eba), he should just lay down and die in it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2012)

Wait, so did he come to his senses at the end of the chapter? I guess the situation will defuse awkwardly but quickly, then.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 29, 2012)

Is this manga going to end soon? I feel there's not any real tension anymore.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 29, 2012)

Damn poor ASuka 
She always looks cute though, beats Eba anytime.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 4, 2012)

Asuka proves again she's the better woman of the 2


----------



## Frostman (Nov 4, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Is this manga going to end soon? I feel there's not any real tension anymore.



Yea, looks like/ The Author is giving closure to all the other girls before he moves on.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2012)

What are the chances that Haruto has a cold at the beginning of the next chapter?


----------



## Nanja (Nov 19, 2012)

Either the manga is ending soon and this is the author resolving Nanami's character or this is gonna drag on until something rageworthy happens.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Nanami was silly with the 'it's embarrassing' part. Fall in love, have the right relationship, No rush. If that dude is a player, fuck him but I forsee people thinking Haruto is helping her because of unresolved feelings/jealousy over being a bro like he will be. 




Kira(or someone who knows): Where is the sig/avatar from? Looks great.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 19, 2012)

[sp]I really hope this doesn't turn into a white knight arc. We just had this in a certain other romance manga which turned out to be lame. Im hoping Nanami can handle herself and actually tames this player.

I doubt this is going to effect his relationship with Yuzuki. Especially with how smoothly Asuka's closer went. [/sp]


----------



## Blackmasta (Nov 19, 2012)

Why's it that the plot only gets interesting when it's not dealing with Haruto/Yuzuki's relationship?


----------



## Nanja (Nov 19, 2012)

Cause neither character has ever been that likable, what with all the bullshit in the past.


----------



## Sferr (Nov 19, 2012)

In the end of this miniarc I am predicting Kanzaki realizing to be still in love with Haruto and be not ready to go out with anyone else. Basically, just like almost every other girl's miniarcs have ended.


----------



## Nanja (Nov 25, 2012)

Just what the heck is this? Whose lying.

I do like how Haruto told him off kinda.


----------



## Gene (Nov 25, 2012)

The girl is probably an ex-girlfriend who's lying because she's butthurt and jealous.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2012)

You mean chapter 208


----------



## Nanja (Dec 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lesbian girl is going to try and steal Eba away. At least Haruto tells her to gtfo up front. LOL


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope she turns that one delusional chick who thinks Haruto is into her into a lesbian, they'd be cute together.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not happy about Kanzaki dating that guy.


I want the women in my harem manga, to remain single all the way through.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2012)

Okay I did not see the lesbian thing coming


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 5, 2012)

I like that other girls are getting boyfriends too as I always hoping for this turn of events in most harem manga. Which sadly doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Acetown (Dec 5, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I like that other girls are getting boyfriends too as I always hoping for this turn of events in most harem manga. Which sadly doesn't happen very often.



I agree with this..

Haruto better watch Yuzuki while she is around Nao.. Maybe its better if he doesn't


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope Yuzuki leaves him for the lesbian.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 5, 2012)

That was... unexpected.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm up to chapter 55, so far I'm enjoying it.  Haruto hasn't been too bad of a main character though he hasn't really been stellar either.


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 5, 2012)

Just chapter 50... HAHA, wait for the Tokyo arc      .


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> Just chapter 50... HAHA, wait for the Tokyo arc      .



Chapter 88 so far, this is just getting silly now.


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

On chapter 138.  Asuka being at Haruto's home when he arrives back with Yuzuki.


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2012)

*Kimi No Iru Machi 209 Raw*

*It seems she died 4 years earlier than what was thought to be her death.. *


----------



## Nanja (Dec 10, 2012)

Solaris said:


> On chapter 138.  Asuka being at Haruto's home when he arrives back with Yuzuki.



Haruto is such a failure. The only time I somewhat liked Haruto was when he manned up and stopped seeing Eba.

This chapter is lol btw. I called it.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 11, 2012)

Why does he get all worked up anyway, just get them both drunk = threemsome


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 11, 2012)

Athrum said:


> Why does he get all worked up anyway, just get them both drunk = threemsome



Erectile dysfunction


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2012)

lol Haruto should be enjoying himself at this situation making Rin uncomfortable.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2012)

Ponytail, full frontal naked ass, a hint of nipples

So is this a fanservice manga now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2012)

No Haruto, you must never become a manga editor. Creating a character based on yourself would be a sin to all of mankind.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 24, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> No Haruto, you must never become a manga editor. Creating a character based on yourself would be a sin to all of mankind.



What if Haruto is based on the mangaka?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Ponytail, full frontal naked ass, a hint of nipples
> 
> So is this a fanservice manga now



Not that I'm complaining or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 24, 2012)

Whoops, wrong account.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2012)

Haruto looks like a bitch.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2013)

What is Bangaihen?


----------



## Meikun (Jan 7, 2013)

Mider T said:


> What is Bangaihen?



A side story about Rin and that dude from school she called for when she "lost" Haruto to Yuzuki.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2013)

Why is he posting a RAW to something that was scanned a long time ago?


----------



## White Rook (Jan 10, 2013)

"This year in Kimi Machi, we will continue to bring you a somewhat perverted and occasionally painful romantic comedy!"

Quite an honest remark. Seems that the publisher knows what it is doing.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay, so now it's just a slice-of-life romcom instead of a romantic drama like it started out...well at least Seo knows that the stories he's writing now have no plot progression in them. I guess he's going the way of Pastel and Umi no Misaki to make this thing last forever. Not sure if I should just outright drop it or continue reading every 10 chapters or so like I've been doing for the past 2 years.

Either way, with GE over Shounen Magazine needs to start a new, real romantic drama. They're almost extinct in Shounen manga now.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 10, 2013)

^ thank god for Kimi Ni Todoke.


----------



## zapman (Jan 10, 2013)

boobies ;;;


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 15, 2013)

Are they in a cinema at least or in a restaurant ?


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 15, 2013)

It's always the skinny guys......


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2013)

Wait what. They're trying to tell us that Nagoshi thinks she's his "girlfriend"? Come on


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2013)

First of all, 
Secondly, yeah Nagoshi is the queen of misunderstandings, even worse than the big-boobed neighbor.  At least Haruto actually knows that she has a misunderstanding though.  It'd be crazy if Seo ended the manga with him and Nagoshi together


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2013)

Well there's probably gonna be some trouble for Haruto when someone thinks he has a girlfriend on the side or something along those lines.

Nagoshi would be easy game for him though. He probably saw her private parts in this chapter and she didn't even mind.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2013)

Why do I have a feeling that misunderstanding will never be cleared up? >_>


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Why do I have a feeling that misunderstanding will never be cleared up? >_>



Because Haruto lacks balls....


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Because Haruto lacks balls....



He doesn't even know that she thinks that way.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> He doesn't even know that she thinks that way.



He can't be that stupid. Somebody even said she likes him....


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> He can't be that stupid. Somebody even said she likes him....



Yes, and he replied that he told her that he has a girlfriend. He can't possibly know that she thinks she's his girlfriend, since that's such an absurd idea that he wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Yes, and he replied that he told her that he has a girlfriend. He can't possibly know that she thinks she's his girlfriend, since that's such an absurd idea that he wouldn't even consider it.



He tried but as usual he never makes it clear, just like with the neighbor girl that thought he wanted to shag her but he was talking about laundry.


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Why do I have a feeling that misunderstanding will never be cleared up? >_>



Well I certainly hope so. Do you guys think she will meet Eba?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2013)

XxRoguexX said:


> Well I certainly hope so. Do you guys think she will meet Eba?



If she does, she'll feel betrayed and run away crying before Haruto can explain shit.


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> If she does, she'll feel betrayed and run away crying before Haruto can explain shit.



I agree with you Zaru. I'm wondering how will Haru handle this.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 26, 2013)

We need much more Rin NTR in this manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2013)

So, the Eba family were the focus of the episode. Shows how much the family has changed since Haruto and Yuzuki got together. 

And I can't believe how long Japanese citizens typically wait before getting their licenses. I remember getting mines at 16.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2013)

Once you move to a city with great public transport and all that, getting a license really isn't so important.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2013)

What's a tea cake?  I want to try one.
And I liked the subtle jabs at a certain demographic being bad at driving in this chapter.  Deliciously politically incorrectness.

Also all Haruto has to do is get that bug to scare Rin again with that troll face.  She already soaks her pantsu everytime she sees him.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 27, 2013)

Mider T said:


> What's a tea cake?  I want to try one.
> And I liked the subtle jabs at a certain demographic being bad at driving in this chapter.  Deliciously politically incorrectness.
> 
> Also all Haruto has to do is get that bug to scare Rin again with that troll face.  She already soaks her pantsu everytime she sees him.



that's not urine.....


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 27, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> So, the Eba family were the focus of the episode. Shows how much the family has changed since Haruto and Yuzuki got together.
> 
> And I can't believe how long Japanese citizens typically wait before getting their licenses. I remember getting mines at 16.



Fuck you, I'm about to turn 21 and don't have a license, ;_;.



So, I'm guessing the main storyline now is HarutoxRin.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 29, 2013)

Indignant Guile said:


> Fuck you, I'm about to turn 21 and don't have a license, ;_;.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing the main storyline now is HarutoxRin.



The story would be 100x better if we got more Rin and ditched Yuzuki


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 6, 2013)

You'd think they'd grow up by now, but they both are about as mature as middle school kids....


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2013)

*Kimi No Iru Machi 216 RAW READ *

*Ch.112 *


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 12, 2013)

Yuzuki is moody as hell....he should've told her to shut it.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 13, 2013)

Even when Haruto is trying to be alpha he's beta.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2013)

Haruto conveniently always says "my girlfriend" instead of mentioning her by her name


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2013)

This misunderstanding will never be corrected.  One day she will simply come to believe that they are married.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2013)

Those last two pages...Jethis Craith


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 18, 2013)

Seo insists on making all the men in this manga gay as fuck.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 18, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Seo insists on making all the men in this manga gay as fuck.



Yeah gay and boring i'd say, fortunately Seo new manga Half & Half seems to be more promising on that aspect.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 18, 2013)

Usually in these scenarios the guys would be desperate to peek on the girls. I will give her points for being a little original.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 3, 2013)

Chapter 219 is out

Next week an important announcment will be revelead


*Spoiler*: __ 



New OVA ? A TV-Anime Series ? A Movie (Live Action or Anime) ?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 3, 2013)

Eba       dies.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2013)

Does the giogio smily work right now?

This chapter gets a huge giogio.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 3, 2013)

TemplateR said:


> Next week an important announcment will be revelead
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nah, probably something manga-related.
They would already be making a fuss if it were to be adapted into a different media.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2013)

Haruto's response had the dual effect of turning her down while flattering her in the process. I'll give him a passing grade this time around.


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 3, 2013)

So now that all the ex-harem members have had their resolution chapters, can we wrap this up already? It's just been dragging on for ages now...


----------



## Sferr (Mar 3, 2013)

Blackmasta said:


> So now that all the ex-harem members have had their resolution chapters, can we wrap this up already? It's just been dragging on for ages now...



I'm pretty sure there are a few left. Rin, for example.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 3, 2013)

Vino said:


> Eba       dies.



Don't get my hopes up How the hell can Haruto turn down all the ass he gets offered. It's strange....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 3, 2013)

It's like I'm reading To Love Iru Machi


----------



## Nanja (Mar 3, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Don't get my hopes up How the hell can Haruto turn down all the ass he gets offered. It's strange....



It is one of his only redeeming characteristics. After all the shit that has happened, he better be firm enough about his decisions and not screw up his current life. I like how he handled the situation this time. He's definitely been improving ever since the whole shitstorm where he and Eba got back together.

That said, Akari kind of pissed me off. I understand her feelings but what she was doing was pretty low. Good thing for her Haruto kept his wits about him.

That said, I don't like Eba still. But whatever, as long as they stay faithful and are serious. With all the girls being resolved, I feel like this is just dragging on. Maybe there will be some twist still. Hopefully it just ends.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok this chapter was really lame, the worst ive ever read from Seo or in any other shounen romance. 

"Im getting married out of nowhere but i love you, maybe not, lets have sex, *LAST AKARI FANSERVICE*, ok we cant do this"
This was an eroge, not the real Akari


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 4, 2013)

This shit has gone full blown baka.

I'm just waiting for the chapter where Seo reveals Haruto is Ebasexual and then I'm dropping this like a hot piece of shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 4, 2013)

Hopefully the announcement is that this shit is ending and I can be freed.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2013)

I like how Akari doesn't give a shit that Haruto's in a relationship, she just wants that D   Haruto actually looked kind of cool there for a second, and I'm surprised he didn't bumble like a bitch when telling her she was attractive.  Maybe the announcement is that Yuzuki is pregnant?  Or she has teh aids?


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 5, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I like how Akari doesn't give a shit that Haruto's in a relationship, she just wants that D   Haruto actually looked kind of cool there for a second, and I'm surprised he didn't bumble like a bitch when telling her she was attractive.  Maybe the announcement is that Yuzuki is pregnant?  Or she has teh aids?



Hopefully she won't be around too much longer. Then he can hook up with one of the many more attractive choices


----------



## ChronoDeus (Mar 8, 2013)

So the announcement's been leaked. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems the series is getting a TV anime:

is here
is here

Studio Gonzo
Director: Shigeyasu Yamauchi
Series Composition: Reiko Yoshida
Character Designs: Terumi Nishii
Score: Keichi Oku


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 8, 2013)

>Gonzo

Welp we already know it will be shit.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 8, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> >Gonzo
> 
> Welp we already know it will be shit.



Indeed. The OVA sucked terribly.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow sweet, hope it's good, i like the art on that poster. Asuka looks so cute


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2013)

Good chapter.  Haruto actually acting somewhat like his gender, focus on friendship and not love triangles, and guy conversation about who makes the schlong rise regardless of your girlfriends.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 12, 2013)

It's too bad Akari's getting married. She's much hotter than Yuzuki.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2013)

Not knowing how long the mangaka will take to tie up all the loose ends before ending this series: Not Cool.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2013)

So what loose ends are left?

Aside from that chick who thinks she's Haruto's girlfriend.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Haruto might finally realize Akari's become a woman without him noticing until now. Too bad he won't try running away with her and leave Yuzuki


----------



## Frostman (Mar 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So what loose ends are left?
> 
> Aside from that chick who thinks she's Haruto's girlfriend.



The manga artist or maybe the chicks at the restaurant?


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So what loose ends are left?
> 
> Aside from that chick who thinks she's Haruto's girlfriend.



Um, helloooooo? Rin! Lol! We are all waiting for shitstorm!

You should re-read 202


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2013)

They had sex multiple times and they're still embarrassed about their bodies  Turn on the lights sometime, people.


----------



## Sferr (Mar 23, 2013)

Rin is definitely a loose end, she is still waiting for Haruto. I have a feeling she will be the 'final villain' of the manga.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2013)

Sferr said:


> Rin is definitely a loose end, she is still waiting for Haruto. I have a feeling she will be the 'final villain' of the manga.



The best possible ending is a threesome.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2013)

The same pose bit made me lol.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2013)

A somewhat bland chapter with the only thing of note being Hoshina possibly leaving to study aboard.

Is the manga coming to an end soon?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems like every chapter is closing the lid on some character's development. 

We still got Rin, Nagoshi, Haruto's job decisions and... hmmm what else is there?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoshina seems like a character who was never properly expanded on.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 26, 2013)

Dammit why can't Haruto leave Yuzuki and hook up with Rin? She's about 694220x more interesting


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 1, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Dammit why can't Haruto leave Yuzuki and hook up with Rin? She's about 694220x more interesting



I'm still upset at the fact he dropped Asuka for Eba I mean c'mon that girl was willing to do anything for him . In fact she even let him get away with a lot of stupid stuff that most male protagonist in an ecchi harem manga would easily get clobbered for.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 1, 2013)

Asuka's too good for him.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 2, 2013)

Seo can't let a manga end without someone getting pregnant, eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2013)

^It wouldn't be a Koji Seo work if someone didn't get pregnant!

lol, god must have a funny way of conspiring to keep Haruto from finishing his report.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2013)

Funny chapter, and I knew _somebody_ would have to get knocked up soon.  It was inevitable.  Takashi has been hitting that, there's no way he would just tell Haruto unless something came of it.


----------



## Tir (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't he just take Rin and dump Yuzuki? I mean, Rin is even hotter than Akari is, IMHO


----------



## Frostman (Apr 2, 2013)

Takashi got pregnant and Akari got married. It really makes you wonder whats going to happen to Haruto.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2013)

^Takashi is a guy


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 3, 2013)

Asuka would be good as well. Actually, any of the females would be better than Yuzuki.....

Poor Takashi, got his woman pregnant after just 1 time together:amazed

This latest chapter reminded us all just how sexy Rin is


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 8, 2013)

Seo really expects me to believe that Yuzuki loved Kazama and that Kiyomi loves Takashi.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 8, 2013)

First time having sex, using protection, still gets her pregnant

How unlucky can you be


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2013)

There's a reason Takashi sounds like Tashikani


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> Seo really expects me to believe that Yuzuki loved Kazama and that Kiyomi loves Takashi.



Yuzuki did love Kazama...as a friend. 

And yeah, I'm a bit surprised by Kiyomi loving Takashi enough to want to have his child but that's off-panel development for you.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 21, 2013)

God I hate this manga(and Seo). Now I know what masochist feel like.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2013)

Those things do indeed happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey, shotgun weddings can sometime workout, at least Kiyomi's parents seem to share that view


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know what I expected.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2013)

Haruto isn't going to have it anywhere near as easy as Takashi did.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 21, 2013)

Eba's father already dislikes Haruto's worthless ass, maybe he'll get rid of him mafia style and let him sleep with the fishes


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2013)

By page 2 it was obvious that he'd meet someone he knew. Of course it had to be Nagoshi


----------



## WraithX959 (May 2, 2013)

Any one else feel like HarutoXRin makes a better couple than HarutoXYuzuki?


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2013)

Haruto doesn't make a good couple with anyone.

There's a severe lack of decent male human beings in this manga.


----------



## Fate115 (May 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Haruto doesn't make a good couple with anyone.
> 
> There's a severe lack of decent male human beings in this manga.



Agreed. It wouldn't surprise me if his fickle ass decided to go for Rin next. Doubt it, but it still wouldn't surprise me if it did. I miss the days when this manga had direction..


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2013)

Rin is one of the last remaining "unsolved issues". Until she finds an actual boyfriend, this manga probably won't end


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2013)

Somebody give me that single panel of Haruto from page 8.

Rin still can't stop soaking her panties for Haruto, it's pretty bad. lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 3, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Somebody give me that single panel of Haruto from page 8.
> 
> Rin still can't stop soaking her panties for Haruto, it's pretty bad. lol


----------



## McSlobs (May 3, 2013)

Haruto really is worthless....how many guys would turn down the offer of going to a love hotel with Rin? Call me weak, or a fool but I couldn't turn it down.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Haruto really is worthless....how many guys would turn down the offer of going to a love hotel with Rin? Call me weak, or a fool but I couldn't turn it down.



Because it's an obvious trap. You fuck her and you end up losing her and Yuzuki.


----------



## McSlobs (May 6, 2013)

I dunno. Rin might really want to be with him. If it means no more Yuzuki, then he needs to do it as soon as possible.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2013)

Awesome, more misunderstandings.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2013)

Alright there's hijinks and then there's just completely unrealistic situations.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 12, 2013)

My dick is diamonds.


----------



## Nanja (May 12, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Haruto really is worthless....how many guys would turn down the offer of going to a love hotel with Rin? Call me weak, or a fool but I couldn't turn it down.



Anyone who isn't weak-willed and thinking with their dick would turn her down. Can't call him worthless for not being worthless. 

I like the manga now more than I did in the past. It's just random shit with really no drama. KNIM drama is shit tier anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2013)

Of course it had to be a pussy that got Haruto in hot water.


----------



## Fate115 (May 13, 2013)

The logic in this series is that there is no logic...and this chapter clearly explains it.


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

I completely forgot about this for a whole month. Just caught up. Thank god it looks ike he's wrapping up the relationships and shit to end it.


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

Just read 227.



Well, Rin has game anyway. She's playing her hand right. Haruto is a dumbass etc. I bet Seo will end the manga by having Yuzuki contract breast cancer and die from it and give Rin her blessings to be with Haruto.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2013)

I like how you have a better version avatar of the guy's above?  I don't want this to end anytime soon, this manga is fun


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

This manga is stupid. And Mider, you should join us in the sun.


----------



## zapman (May 13, 2013)

lol at everyone hating...this is what these manga are like without the drama and angst

its just lighthearted and funny-ish now... a long wind down tho


----------



## Athrum (May 21, 2013)

Yeah this manga without all the draka is just silly, i still do love it thought.
Just cant understand why Yuzuki gets all flustered when he sees her pussy, they're living together FFS!!


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

It has to be ending soon. 

I really want to like it. I really do. I've been reading this since like 9th or 10th grade. But goddamn it's time for it to end man.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2013)

I think he'll stretch it until the anime starts.

The only thing we learned in this chapter is that Eba is a screamer.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

^ Yeah you're probably right. He'll probably strectch it all the way through the anime and end it to when the anime ends (hopefully).


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

It's kind of fun going back and reading through the old thread though.



Sheeeesh it really puts into perspective just how long in the tooth this shit is. We all thought it could be ending soon when it was in the fucking 50's. 

Let's see, me, Mider, SHC, and Kira are the only ones who are still posting on this since the beginning and I'm the only one sick of it. Maybe I'm a masochist. Amazing how Seo has made this last when it's been going downhill for the better part of 3 years.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

*In it till the very bitter end*

Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday is a pretty reasonable schedule. You need a recharge to get you through the week and Saturday/Sunday usually are usually more lax which allow for some lovin'


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Wednesday is a random ass day to have on your sex schedule.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

It'll end in fifteen chapters, believe it!...


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2013)

He has until mid July when the anime starts, by then he can wrap it up nicely and get Eba pregnant

Also fucking hell time passed fast here. It feels like they barely just moved in and it's already been 3 years


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2013)

If the author is stretching out the material in preparation for the anime premiere then that's a horrible move. Should have taken a page out of Bakuman ( in-verse example)


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2013)

Eba should just keep moaning loudly 3 times a week to show that underage girl what she's dealing with.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Eba should just keep moaning loudly 3 times a week to show that underage girl what she's dealing with.


This would backfire and the girl would drill a hole in the wall. We'd have a Nozoki Ana sequel. 

Also anyone remember what chapter that girl was from? I vaguely remember but I want to go back and read for reference.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2013)

The whole love thing happened in chapter 177.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 3, 2013)

That long ago. Damn you can tell he's out of ideas.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like someone has started to embrace a Chu2 lifestyle of sorts


----------



## Frostman (Jun 3, 2013)

Time for Eba to raise the bar where that poor middle schooler cant jump. Im praying that she is as ruthless as possible cause im sick of Haruto killing off rivals. She needs to do some work too.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 3, 2013)

Did I read right? 2 years since the little girl made her move? What the heck.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope little girl teams up with Rin and rapes Haruto and turns him out. That would be an interesting new route for the manga.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2013)

At this point I feel Fremdscham for Seo.

German noun, [the feeling of shame on someone else's behalf; the feeling of shame for someone else who has done sth. embarrassing]


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2013)

We should all feel Fremdscham for Seo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2013)

Flatulence ain't gonna cut it Haruto.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2013)

Well this chapter made me chuckle at the end at least.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 9, 2013)

I was gonna come in and ask _"Does anyone else feel like this manga should've ended 50 or so chapters ago?"_

But it seems that's on everyone's minds as well.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2013)

This chapter proves this manga is for all ages.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2013)

Smoke said:


> I was gonna come in and ask _"Does anyone else feel like this manga should've ended 50 or so chapters ago?"_
> 
> But it seems that's on everyone's minds as well.


I don't think that. I think it should have ended 150 chapters ago. After Kazama died. The manga has been completely astray ever since then, and really ever since Haruto first came to Tokyo.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 9, 2013)

They should turn the manga into a 4-kome manga.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2013)

How could it end after Kazama's death?  Yuzuki and Haruto weren't together at that point.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 10, 2013)

He could have skillfully wrapped up the manga despite that. He chose to elongate it. That was the time to end it to me, ever since then it's just been one shallow character introduction after the other for basically comedic purposes and Haruto and Eba building their relationship back up because....they're the two mains so it has to happen. 

That's just my opinioin though, I can see why you like the manga a bit. I went back and read through 120s-160s yesterday and it wasn't as bad as I remember, and was somewhat amusing, but it still felt to me like a story that had jumped its shark and was more or less going in circles. And almost a hundred chapter later it still feels like that.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2013)

He should just become a chef and get it over with. All this angsty about him not knowing what he wants to do is pretty silly when he's the best cook in the manga.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2013)

He's gotta hurry up and make a choice before Yuzuki gets pregnant and he'll be forced into doing some shit he doesn't want like Yamato was.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 16, 2013)

This manga makes me realize how bad Suzuka actually was.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2013)

Suzuka wasn't bad to me. Until the very end where the ending was somewhat rushed anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Eba should just keep moaning loudly 3 times a week to show that underage girl what she's dealing with.




I swear the mangaka is actually stalking this NF Thread.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I swear the mangaka is actually stalking this NF Thread.





Another wonderful chapter where nothing happens.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 22, 2013)

WTF is wrong with Haruto? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Has he never got a blowjob before?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2013)

Next time he'll go down on her.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

"Of course, we'll always be together :33"

It just gets more and more obvious Rin is going to fuck their shit up.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> "Of course, we'll always be together :33"
> 
> It just gets more and more obvious Rin is going to fuck their shit up.



I hope that's the case, that would at least mean something happened.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2013)

Harem end?  It'd be the ultimate troll for Seo to wrap up all of the girls loose ends, only to get to Rin and have Haruto say "Why not both?"

Haruto's career just needs to be a pimp.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2013)

Well at least they resemble a normal couple regarding their sexual activity


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2013)

It would be pretty stupid if they were still shy about anything sexual at this point


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2013)

They're Japanese, so never.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2013)

Mider T said:


> They're Japanese, so never.



This. 

How many manga out there where the couples are already bangin' are still act all shy?! Or do it once and the girl gets pregnant (this happened here but at least not with the main char like in Suzuka).


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 26, 2013)

I still don't understand why Haruto never got busy with any of his stable of girls that wanted to sleep with him He's got some serious issues regarding sex.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 26, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> I still don't understand why Haruto never got busy with any of his stable of girls that wanted to sleep with him He's got some serious issues regarding sex.



Cause he isn't a total sleaze and seems to try and ascribe to some virtues. 

That and the genre demographic. You usually only find morally bankrupt protagonists in manga targeted at a different reader base. Or porn.

I am really not digging how this story is ongoing. I wish the author would wrap it up and try a different genre.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 26, 2013)

Nanja said:


> Cause he isn't a total sleaze and seems to try and ascribe to some virtues.
> 
> That and the genre demographic. You usually only find morally bankrupt protagonists in manga targeted at a different reader base. Or porn.
> 
> I am really not digging how this story is ongoing. I wish the author would wrap it up and try a different genre.



I wasn't meaning he should've pulled a School Days and slept with any girl that was willing. It's just that when you're in a relationship you get certain urges right? Haruto rarely even tried kissing his women. He never really did until he and Yuzuki  finally had sex.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 27, 2013)

I understand you but a person isn't controlled by their urges though. It all comes down to a decision they consciously and personally have to make. He wouldn't risk his relationship  because there are more important things than sex and self-gratification.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2013)

Haruto's dick is so big he's scared to put it in girls.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Haruto's dick is so big he's scared to put it in girls.



 Yuzuki griping about him being big means nothing. Not trying to sound racist or anything but big in Japan isn't very much....




Nanja said:


> I understand you but a person isn't controlled by their urges though. It all comes down to a decision they consciously and personally have to make. He wouldn't risk his relationship  because there are more important things than sex and self-gratification.



True enough. He definitely has more self control than I would >_>


----------



## Nanja (Jun 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Haruto's dick is so big he's scared to put it in girls.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuzA4KN8hTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanja (Jun 29, 2013)

She is totally getting pregnant now. That chapter. LOL.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2013)

It feels as though they've been engaged for ages now which is why the proposal caught me off guard. Well, at least it's official, albeit with no set date.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 29, 2013)

The end is nigh? Unless the author intends to drama them up at this point which would be ridiculous but ok.


----------



## Sawada Tsunayoshi (Jun 29, 2013)

The proposal was good but the manga is a joke now. Do they only think about sex? It's been like they've been trying to get it on every chapter so far.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 29, 2013)

We'll see Rin try to make a move on a drunk Haruto the night before the wedding. There shall be a double ceremony with Takashi and his woman for the final chapter with both brides being pregnant.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2013)

Nanja said:


> The end is nigh? Unless the author intends to drama them up at this point which would be ridiculous but ok.



The end has come and gone, imo. They're just milking the series until the anime gets underway.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2013)

Sawada Tsunayoshi said:


> The proposal was good but the manga is a joke now.



The manga has been a joke for a hell of a long time.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 30, 2013)

Horny Yuzuki is cute.
Anyway did i understand correctly? Seems the anime will start midway thru the manga at the point where Haruto comes to Tokyo after Yuzuki  that sucks


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2013)

This will probably be the snoo-snoo that knocks her up, you heard it here first.  And Yuzuki looks pretty cute when she cries...that horny bitch.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2013)

i wonder if he'll keep the manga going even after they're married.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2013)

We're basically following the mundane life of Haruto and Eba in real-time. Maybe Seo wants to do this until he dies.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm enjoying it, it's still pretty funny and entertaining.  You guys just thrive off of drama


----------



## Gene (Jun 30, 2013)

Eba's tits. Good chapter.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 7, 2013)

Sigh....a chapter with Asuka reminds me just how much better she is compared to Yuzuki:. >_>


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 7, 2013)

I really really like Asuka, she reminds me of why i liked Suzuka that much. 
Seo is good with these type of characters, and really bad with boring types like Yuzuki.

It's the first chapter that i liked in a long while and it is all because of Asuka.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 7, 2013)

Asuka's anime version looks just too damn awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2013)

She still has smaller tits than Yuzuki, so she loses.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 7, 2013)

>casually talk to the ex you cheated on
>casually drink with the ex you cheated on
>girlfriend you cheated with on your ex is okay with it

If only we all had it as good as Haruto kewn


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2013)

What an utterly useless chapter.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2013)

Is it me or does Rin just completely obliterate anyone else when it comes to being drop dead sexy?


And why isn't Haruto hitting that on the side?


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2013)

> Is it me or does Rin just completely obliterate anyone else when it comes to being drop dead sexy?



She's the best in this manga when it comes to being sexy. 



> And why isn't Haruto hitting that on the side?



He has learned his lessons about cheating.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2013)

I think that's the first time Haruto has snooped without being caught.  And Rin is taller than Yuzuki now?

I don't think this was a useless chapter though...I think that this present business will lead to something more.  Even if it wasn't, who cares?  It's called slice-of-life for a reason.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2013)

Without a doubt that argument was beyond frivolous.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 14, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Is it me or does Rin just completely obliterate anyone else when it comes to being drop dead sexy?
> 
> 
> And why isn't Haruto hitting that on the side?





Dream said:


> She's the best in this manga when it comes to being sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> He has learned his lessons about cheating.



She is definitely the sexiest Although just about every girl we've seen is bettteer than Yuzuki


----------



## Meikun (Jul 14, 2013)

This is still trudging on, eh? I thought Haruto would've gotten knocked up by now to cue our ending flag. 

The argument was beyond stupid, but Rin's presence in the story is always welcome.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2013)

This chapter gave me feels doe.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh boy....yet another girl that will want to sleep with Haruto


----------



## Meikun (Jul 21, 2013)

He seriously needs some guy friends.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 21, 2013)

At least i hope this one really puts some stress on his relationship with Yuzuki, or else it's all for nothing, yes yes we know we know, Haruto is a stud, but the manga is just boring if he's never in risk of actually falling for someone else or cheating on Yuzuki.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2013)

He's even more of an unnervous stud in the anime.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2013)

I remember how crowded and hectic those job fairs can get ><

And yes, having business cards printed out is pretty much common place. Afterall, if you have credentials that you can place at the end of your name (MA, MPH, PhD, etc...), you stand out more


----------



## Gene (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't think I knew anybody that went as far as printing personal business cards for a career fair so I was pretty surprised by that. Though I wish we knew what kind of job Haruto is looking for. Is he just going for salary man or is he looking into something culinary related?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2013)

That chick needs some dick in her life.

Haruto should try to work at that restaurant.  He seems to have a natural knack for leadership (at least according to characters, I can't see it.  Maybe that's Seo trying to tell us because he can't show us.)  He has had quite a few adventures in his time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2013)

Making business cards, meeting with with fellow job hunters, networking, going to workshops are things I have done in the past so the last two chapters feel eerily familiar. Haruto is so naive. _Who you know_ is even more important than _what you know_ when it comes to job hunting. 

But that girl seems to be having her own issues. I guess we'll learn about them in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 28, 2013)

Calling it now; She'll want to shag Haruto within 5 chapters


----------



## Kisame (Jul 28, 2013)

If only Kanzaki didn't convince Haruto to take a look at Eba's letter back then, she and Haruto would have lived happily ever after.




McSlobs said:


> Calling it now; She'll want to shag Haruto within 5 chapters


Beat me to it.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 4, 2013)

Shark said:


> If only Kanzaki didn't convince Haruto to take a look at Eba's letter back then, she and Haruto would have lived happily ever after.



Oh god man, I thought I was the only one.



To this day, I still hate that he's not with Kanzaki. I hate that she's with that other guy.

Hell, I even hate that he didn't get with his childhood friend. 

Eba does NOT deserve him. I mean, she straight up ditched him.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought I was the only one as well, I finally found you. :33

Kanzaki would have been perfect.

Eba's character doesn't make sense in the first place, first she's all over him, then she doesn't give a darn. Fuck even her personality is plain.

Fuck Eba.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2013)

Wtf is the deal with this new chick?  If you want a worse example of a girlfriend than Yuzuki you're looking at her in this chapter.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 5, 2013)

I hate this manga, I don't even know why I continue to read it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2013)

Another one of Haruto's patented act of kindness will raise a false flag for that girl.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty much the only "new" development we'll get by manga's end is either death, children, or kinky sex. Personally I'd be happy if Eba would disappear. Rin, Kanzaki or any other wannabe harem member would be 1000x better


----------



## Frostman (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope Haruto did that with the intent of making her owe him. Next time she is mean to him, just bring it up.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think he knows that she knows that he lied to her.


----------



## rajin (Aug 20, 2013)

*Kimi no Iru Machi 240 Raw *
*completely powerless *


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2013)

Baby making time...this manga is never going to end is it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they were talking about AFLAC as the insurance company he got the job offer from


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2013)

Takashi working for AFLAC
Yuzuki still soaking her panties.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> Baby making time...this manga is never going to end is it?



It will reach 2500 chapters and cover three generations of rage.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 25, 2013)

So the baby has part of Haruto's name and Haruto always makes Yuzuki come. ok...... next chapter please


----------



## Smoke (Aug 25, 2013)

Should've just left her there.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 25, 2013)

What a cockblock he is


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 25, 2013)

How does Haruto keep a girlfriend when all he ever does is spend his time with other women and get involved in their personal lives? If Haruto was a girl, he'd be the world's biggest cock tease.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 25, 2013)

"He's so bad at life" - Mizumoto

My favorite description of Haruto


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 1, 2013)

I really hate Seo, how many times can he pull the same shit over and over again? My only hope is that this manga will have a surprise yandere ending.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2013)

He's doing that shit on purpose. If we saw Haruto off screen he's probably whacking his weasel while thinking of all the girls that he could be banging if he wanted to.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2013)

How does he get away with spending so much time on other girls 



WraithX959 said:


> I really hate Seo, how many times can he pull the same shit over and over again? My only hope is that this manga will have a surprise yandere ending.



I'm waiting for a timeskip where all the girls in this manga had children and they all look like Haruto. Then, multi-yandere ending.

Also, I found some pics of a very SEO looking chapter where he goes to town with Rin, but I have no idea when that happened in the manga. What are we looking at here?  
Is this just a very well made doujin? 

Edit: Found the explanation



Now I remember that this was advertised in the manga with a color page


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How does he get away with spending so much time on other girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd forgotten about those bonus pages. Too bad it's the only way Haruto isn't with Yuzuki


----------



## Athrum (Sep 2, 2013)

MUST HAVE THAT BONUS CHAPTER!!!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 2, 2013)

Athrum said:


> MUST HAVE THAT BONER CHAPTER!!!



Me too... Me too.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2013)

You would think with as many girls had a crush on Haruto he would learn to recognize the signs already.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 5, 2013)

Just noticed that chapter 200 is when Haruto and Yuzuki do it for the first time, so Fantasy Chapter 200 - Rin must be with Rin instead of Yuzuki :9

Edit: mmm the DVD comes out on the 25th only, guess we'll have to wait awhile till then


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How does he get away with spending so much time on other girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When is it out?

​


----------



## Athrum (Sep 6, 2013)

Vino said:


> When is it out?
> 
> ​



*Points at the post above"


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, after years of misunderstandings, the Nagoshi situation was finally cleared up...in the most hilarious way possible.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2013)

Another loose end resolved.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've enjoyed a chapter this much. I don't know why but I cheered.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 8, 2013)

There are... No words. 

Bitches truly b cray.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, at least Haruto finally picked up on the misunderstanding. Even when Nagoshi ended things, I question whether she truly gets it.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 8, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> It's been awhile since I've enjoyed a chapter this much. I don't know why but I cheered.



Because Haruto is a douchebag and it was nice to see him 
*Spoiler*: __ 



get slapped and spit on






I miss Asuka She was 9653280x better than Yuzuki....


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 8, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Because Haruto is a douchebag and it was nice to see him
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



THIS! This sooooo much. Thank you for pointing this out. Asuka was truly the better woman than Eba .


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2013)

We should be happy that Asuka isn't stuck with someone like Haruto


----------



## Kisame (Sep 8, 2013)

1. Kanzaki
2. Asuka
3. Every other woman on KNIM
4. Yuzuki


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 8, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> It's been awhile since I've enjoyed a chapter this much.



This.

That was one immensely satisfying chapter, the only thing that could have made it better would be if Haruto got his ass kicked.




Shark said:


> 1. Rin
> 2. Asuka
> 3. Akari
> 4. Kansaki
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 8, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> This.
> 
> That was one immensely satisfying chapter, the only thing that could have made it better would be if Haruto got his ass kicked.
> 
> ...



That's the proper order. Though Asuka and Rin could switch spots easily imho


----------



## rajin (Sep 17, 2013)

*Kimi no Iru Machi Bangaihen: Trick or Treat Raw *

*Ch.189 *


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 22, 2013)

Hairy vag is hairy


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 22, 2013)

Dat             ass


----------



## Nanja (Sep 22, 2013)

How is this still ongoing?


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2013)

Nanja said:


> How is this still ongoing?



The author is writing about the life of a young couple, it's only natural that such story will take quite a while to be completed.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2013)

@Nanja: Because the story isn't over yet?

It's funny how unexpected Suzuka's pregnancy was, yet Haruto and Yuzuki are actively planning for it.  It'd be really bad if Haruto was sterile or Yuzuki was barren.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 24, 2013)

Kinda amazing that they ran that ass shot in Young Jump, even if its all dark, was pretty balsy from Seo lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 25, 2013)

WHERE ARE MY BD MANGA SPECIAL


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2013)

Mider T said:


> @Nanja: Because the story isn't over yet?



The story isn't over but all relevant plot points are.

He's padding the ending by tying up every loose end in some way, for every named side characer. I don't think there's anything left now (even Nagoshi got resolved) so unless he plans to continue this manga until their death it should be ending soon.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The story isn't over but all relevant plot points are.
> 
> He's padding the ending by tying up every loose end in some way, for every named side characer. I don't think there's anything left now (even Nagoshi got resolved) so unless he plans to continue this manga until their death it should be ending soon.



I would give anything for Yuzuki to get killed off and see either Rin or Asuka become the female lead....


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The story isn't over but all relevant plot points are.
> 
> He's padding the ending by tying up every loose end in some way, for every named side characer. I don't think there's anything left now (even Nagoshi got resolved) so unless he plans to continue this manga until their death it should be ending soon.



Ending soon but not just yet.  He was asking why isn't it done right now, as if Seo would just abruptly end it without seeing if Haruto and Yuzuki would tie the knot and start a family or anything.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2013)

A part of me wants this new twist to cause the end of their relationship for good but that's too much to ask for.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2013)

Yuzuki is horny 24/7.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 29, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Yuzuki is horny 24/7.



She likes it rough too, I have a feeling she'll 
*Spoiler*: __ 



chase after Haruto to Kochi, We won't be lucky enough for them to call it quits


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> She likes it rough too, I have a feeling she'll
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It's likely that she will do this.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 29, 2013)

OMG, something actually happened. Now if only the series would turn into NTR.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2013)

It would be the only time that I would approve of NTR.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The story isn't over but all relevant plot points are.
> 
> *He's padding the ending by tying up every loose end in some way, for every named side characer.* I don't think there's anything left now (even Nagoshi got resolved) so unless he plans to continue this manga until their death it should be ending soon.



Rare for a manga.  They all just always have these rush and abrupt ends.

I don't know what's wrong with those Japs.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 29, 2013)

I actually burst out laughing when they told him where he was headed. This is probably the most, this manga has made me laugh.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks to easy for Haruto to cheat on Yuzuki. but I doubt it happens


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2013)

So

Has anyone gotten their hands on the blu-ray extra chapters


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2013)

Asuka and Haruto are going to the same place?


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 5, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Asuka and Haruto are going to the same place?



 So it begins...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> So it begins...



I like where this is going.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2013)

Seriously? The author is taking a break to gather material....

Just end it already!!!


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Seriously? The author is taking a break to gather material....
> 
> Just end it already!!!



The author is going to read a bunch of NTR hentais and claim that it is research.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 5, 2013)

I also agree that with Asuka and Haruto working in the same company and so far away from Yuzuki shits gonna get down... or at least i hope, the manga needs some snazz, the revelation last week that he would be working at 300km from Tokyo was the biggest development this had in months.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2013)

Special Chapter is out.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 12, 2013)

AWww that aint the "nailing Rin" chap   *disappointed*


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 12, 2013)

Athrum said:


> AWww that aint the "nailing Rin" chap   *disappointed*



I want those pages as well. They shoud be out already


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2013)

Athrum said:


> AWww that aint the "nailing Rin" chap   *disappointed*



Thought the same thing, fuck sakes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2013)

Kimi no Iru Machi Fantasy Chapter 200


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2013)

The hype was so much better though


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm...so Rin has a bit of a S&M thing goin on Not surprised at Haruto being an ass as usual

So, Kanzaki is next. Wonder how that one will go


----------



## Smoke (Oct 16, 2013)

Jesus Christ!!!

 Best fucking KnIM chapter, EVER!!!!!!!

Rin has been my favorite girl since he moved to tokyo. So this chap is all sorts of awesome. Followed by Kanzaki.




He's gonna do all of them? 


Kanzaki?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Oct 17, 2013)

*Trying to avoid (potential) spoilers*

So I watched the anime and I though it was pretty great except the pacing seemed a bit rushed. How faithful is the anime to the manga and is worth reading the manga after watching the anime? 

Thanks.


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2013)

*Kimi no Iru Machi 248 Raw*

*Ch.16*


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2013)

Chapter's out. Sweet lord, this is never going to end.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2013)

Is this the girl that will steal Haruto away from Eba?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2013)

What's a little affair on business?  It's natural.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2013)

Chapter 586 spoilers:

After his sex change, Haruko breaks up with Nagoshi and pursues his dream of becoming the first transgender idol over age 40.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 21, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Kanzaki?


About time.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Chapter 586 spoilers:
> 
> After his sex change, Haruko breaks up with Nagoshi and pursues his dream of becoming the first transgender idol over age 40.



Remember what happened when we gave Kubo ideas about an Espada #0.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 21, 2013)

Yet another girl that's gonna want Haruto This is getting boring, why not let him lose control for a change and fool around a bit?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 21, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Yet another girl that's gonna want Haruto This is getting boring, why not let him lose control for a change and fool around a bit?



You've obviously never been in love.

Either way i agree with people here.  it needs to end, 

and cheating at this point would just be cheap drama.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You've obviously never been in love.
> 
> Either way i agree with people here.  it needs to end,
> 
> and cheating at this point would just be cheap drama.



No, I've been in love and currently am. I was just suggesting Haruto cheat on Yuzuki for a change because the manga is repetitive and either needs to end or have something different happen.


----------



## 8 (Oct 21, 2013)

i quit reading this about one and a half year ago. but judging by the comments nothing changed.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2013)

Things have changed, they had sex.  Multiple characters have gotten married, some had kids, patching up the girls who liked him.  He got a job etc.

Don't understand how people can just drop manga like that.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Things have changed, they had sex.  Multiple characters have gotten married, some had kids, patching up the girls who liked him.  He got a job etc.
> 
> Don't understand how people can just drop manga like that.



I'm tempted to drop the manga because most things that occur in this manga are dreadfully boring.


----------



## 8 (Oct 21, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Things have changed, they had sex.  Multiple characters have gotten married, some had kids, patching up the girls who liked him.  He got a job etc.
> 
> Don't understand how people can just drop manga like that.


seriously? that doesn't sound half bad. in that case then please forgive my ignorence... nah, you must be trolling me right?

i used to like this a lot untill he moved to tokyo, besides that i liked when he was dating asuka. but at times this used to piss me off so much. and after he got back with eba it become dull for a while. i had the impression the author was just milking it and i couldnt imagine anything worth looking forwarth to.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'm tempted to drop the manga because most things that occur in this manga are dreadfully boring.



Story ain't done yet.  You HAVE to finish what you start.



8 said:


> seriously? that doesn't sound half bad. in that case then please forgive my ignorence... nah, you must be trolling me right?
> 
> i used to like this a lot untill he moved to tokyo, besides that i liked when he was dating asuka. but at times this used to piss me off so much. and after he got back with eba it become dull for a while. i had the impression the author was just milking it and i couldnt imagine anything worth looking forwarth to.



It's all true.  They're also engaged now.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2013)

On Saturday?  The hell?


----------



## Smoke (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh that Haruto, always getting into messes.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't understand how he can be so weak willed. Its either: "No, get the fuck off me." Or "Go on then." Why does he hesitate so much? I can't relate to him as a character... SO ANNOYING. 

Whelp, now that's off my chest I will see you next week.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 26, 2013)

I didn't expect glass girl to jump on him like that, or did I?
Also, revenge of Asuka.... sooooon!


Morglay said:


> I don't understand how he can be so weak willed. Its either: "No, get the fuck off me." Or "Go on then." Why does he hesitate so much? I can't relate to him as a character... SO ANNOYING.
> 
> Whelp, now that's off my chest I will see you next week.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83j4ICes2i4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I didn't expect glass girl to jump on him like that, or did I?
> Also, revenge of Asuka.... sooooon!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83j4ICes2i4[/YOUTUBE]



And just like that I understood the world. Thank you.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh oh, ex girlfriend suddenly appears unannounced out of nowhere at your front door. Run Haruto. She is either pregnant or coming to kill you.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 27, 2013)

I have to admit I expected to see Haruto get molested, but not by glasses woman What bothers me though is why did Asuka enter his apartment without knocking? This better not be a situation that results in her making Haruto become friends with benefits. I will be disappoint


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2013)

Kimi no Iru Machi Fantasy Chapter 200 - Nanami is out.

Nanami's turn


----------



## Katou (Oct 29, 2013)

Why did i read that Nanami Chapter T-T 

Now for some reason i want them to get together for real :33 

But it's impossible now


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2013)

So no matter what he does, every girl ends up riding him in a dominant way?


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 29, 2013)

:Goes and reads this fantasy 200 chapter with kanzaki, reaches the last page and notices Asuka.

Asuka: (paraphrasing) I'm going to be in the next fantasy chapter!

 Gawd Dammit!! No!!!! What the hell didn't this manga torture me enough with thinking Haruto was going to end up with her only to disappoint me with  dropping her for Eba. Asuka deserves better, man..

This really does earn the name "A Town Where You *Rage*"

I am raging soo hard right now... 

Well I'm still looking forward to that chapter when it comes out.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 29, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> :Goes and reads this fantasy 200 chapter with kanzaki, reaches the last page and notices Asuka.
> 
> Asuka: (paraphrasing) I'm going to be in the next fantasy chapter!
> 
> ...



Indeed. It is irritating to see better routes that will never happen, especially when it's a character we like


----------



## Kisame (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll take that Kanzaki chapter thank you very much.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 31, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Indeed. It is irritating to see better routes that will never happen, especially when it's a character we like



The dream is dead man the dream is dead . All we have to look forward too are these fantasy chapters and they're short, too. I kind of wish Seo would make a spin off of what ifs for each female character but but then he'd probably come up with a new romance manga for us to rage about also. It's a no win situation, man .


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 1, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> The dream is dead man the dream is dead . All we have to look forward too are these fantasy chapters and they're short, too. I kind of wish Seo would make a spin off of what ifs for each female character but but then he'd probably come up with a new romance manga for us to rage about also. It's a no win situation, man .



It's no fair...I think Seo is enjoying taunting everyone......


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2013)

250 out.

"You're not useless"
10/10 master level flattery, panty breach imminent

But I guess we're all wondering about the same thing as Asuka. What makes Eba better aside from her body?


----------



## D T (Nov 2, 2013)

Haruto is such a fucking playboy. Dat line. He ain't even aware of it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2013)

It's funny that he says he likes Yuzuki for her personality, yet her personality is shit and nothing like Asuka.



Zaru said:


> 250 out.
> 
> "You're not useless"
> 10/10 master level flattery, panty breach imminent
> ...


----------



## Athrum (Nov 3, 2013)

250 made me sad  poor Asuka


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 4, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> *Trying to avoid (potential) spoilers*
> 
> So I watched the anime and I though it was pretty great except the pacing seemed a bit rushed. How faithful is the anime to the manga and is worth reading the manga after watching the anime?
> 
> Thanks.



No one?

10char


----------



## Athrum (Nov 5, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> No one?
> 
> 10char



You should read it, see what drove Haruto to go to Tokyo after Eba and you can see how Asuka fell in love with him and all the time they spent together. Besides the chapters while they're living in Hiroshima are quite fun.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2013)

> 2 weeks

Yuzuki is such a horny bitch


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 11, 2013)

Heh.....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Even Haruto couldn't see why he chose Yuzuki over Asuka


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2013)

Mider T said:


> > 2 weeks
> 
> Yuzuki is such a horny bitch



This bit of information is like gold for hentai doujin artists.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Mider T said:


> > 2 weeks
> 
> Yuzuki is such a horny bitch



This is probably why he chose her over Asuka.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2013)

As if fully unleashed Asuka wouldn't be the same in that regard.



Dream said:


> This bit of information is like gold for hentai doujin artists.


KNIM hentai doujins? Does such a thing even exist?


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 11, 2013)

Athrum said:


> This is probably why he chose her over Asuka.



Remember Asuka was willing, Haruto wasn't....


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haruto's co-workers be some horny bitches and Rin saying what we all want to happen.....


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2013)

She didn't actually want it, she was just a tease (co-worker)


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mider T said:


> She didn't actually want it, she was just a tease (co-worker)



That chic went on all fours and pretty much pounced his crotch . Yeah she wants that haruto long distance d*^k .


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2013)

New chap. Are there no other guys in Haruto's workplace? 
And I've just about had it with these "coincidences"


----------



## Smoke (Nov 23, 2013)

This guy.


The mangaka is trying to piss us off. Like _"Hey, I know. I'll throw tons of incredibly hot ass, at Haruto, hotter than what he has. And he'll turn it down every time. Yea, that's good writing."_


----------



## Nanja (Nov 23, 2013)

This shit is getting out of hand. Seo is a shit-tier writer for sure. We all know Haruto will thankfully turn her down but these situations just make for unneeded headaches.

 I also get the feeling that Seo has a terribly biased view of women to have another one randomly walk up and ask for sex to solve all their problems.

Hopefully Yuzuki hears him turning her down. If we get another stupid misunderstanding... GG.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 23, 2013)

Out of ideas for drama? Never fear, just throw random whore at Haruto!



I'm seriously at a loss for words to properly express my opinion about this... manga. Don't ask me why I read it. Bile fascination is a thing.


----------



## Nanja (Nov 23, 2013)

When will this actually end? I don't know anymore.

I'm ready for the Geriatrics arc now. All the 80 year old grandmothers falling all over him and busting their hips in the process of asking for the D. 

Plot Twist: Haruto will too weak to push them off quick enough before Yuzuki rolls on by in her wheelchair for great big misunderstandings. OMERGAWD THE DRAMA. Pro writing right there.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 23, 2013)

I've once read someone saying that KIM is a "realistic romance manga".


Realistic my ass.


----------



## Nanja (Nov 23, 2013)

Its 'realistic' because the only supernatural aspect present is how fucking stupid all the women are.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In case the joke isn't understood... yes this isn't realistic in any way. But it is rare to find a properly realistic romance manga anyway. The other end of the spectrum is usually borderline H with everyone screwing everyone and never using their brains or developing their character.


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm hoping for a misunderstanding where Yuzuki is utterly crushed and ends her relationship with Haruto and he decides to seek comfort with Rin.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2013)

"Comfort"?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm loving this manga, I don't want a good thing to end.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 23, 2013)

In a bold twist Yuzuki and Haruto strengthen their relationship buy killing the girl and getting rid of the body together. 



That is never mentioned or acknowledged again and they suffer no repercussions.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 23, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'm hoping for a misunderstanding where Yuzuki is utterly crushed and ends her relationship with Haruto and he decides to seek comfort with Rin.



Hell yes!! Rin is by far the better choice


----------



## dream (Nov 23, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> In a bold twist Yuzuki and Haruto strengthen their relationship buy killing the girl and getting rid of the body together.
> 
> 
> 
> That is never mentioned or acknowledged again and they suffer no repercussions.







McSlobs said:


> Hell yes!! Rin is by far the better choice



Too bad that this author is one of those guys that never let the protagonist end up with the best girl.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 25, 2013)

Dream said:


> Too bad that this author is one of those guys that never let the protagonist end up with the best girl.



Yeah...but a person can still hope for a rare plot twist that everyone hopes for right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2013)

Asuka Fantasy chapter GET


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 27, 2013)

Ugh...Haruto you bastard 
*Spoiler*: __ 



about 2 steps from raping Asuka. Stop means stop damn you


----------



## Nanja (Nov 30, 2013)

On the positive side: Haruto doesn't even bat an eyelid at the chick. Gotta respect his conviction.

On the downside: "I love him so much so the only answer is to sleep with me. Help me out or I'll ask a stranger." Makes no sense. Makes me feel the same way as the Akari incident did, only worse. Seo does a good job at making girls seem super flaky and weak. Pretty sure Seo is pulling his ingenious twists from bad drama or porn.

I mean, seriously, if he is such a great guy then talk it out and work it out. Somehow cheating and destroying your relationship would be the better option? I assume the 'logic' is that if she betrays him then she'll be able to force herself break up with the guy as she won't deserve him anymore. Though not even discussing the issue with him and then trying to sabotage everything on her own is just selfish and small-minded lol.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, in his defense, the girl was clearly extremely emotionally confused and didn't actually WANT to have sex with some random guy. 

And I'm kinda glad Yuzuki didn't come back for some stupid misunderstanding.

What is it with Japanese and collapsing  from illness though? Unless Eba has some serious illness that will define the next arc


----------



## Nanja (Dec 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well, in his defense, the girl was clearly extremely emotionally confused and didn't actually WANT to have sex with some random guy.
> 
> And I'm kinda glad Yuzuki didn't come back for some stupid misunderstanding.
> 
> What is it with Japanese and collapsing  from illness though? Unless Eba has some serious illness that will define the next arc



I get that but it is still ridiculous given what we know. Or rather it is an extreme exaggerated reaction.  

I do appreciate how Eba didn't go back. It very clearly showed that the author is a troll.

Japanese have a weaker constitution apparently. Seems like the recent events are just going to either make Haruto decide to move back and be with her or have needless drama and start thinking he needs to let her go lol.

I can taste the fan rage if he opts for being emo and choosing option 2.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 1, 2013)

Why am I still reading this?


Out of duty? Why? This last chapter was horrible.


Didn't even fuck his coworker who had her tits exposed. But I guess if he didn't fuck the Russian chick who kissed him while fully naked, then there's no way he's gonna fuck someone less hot, who's only half naked.



Yes, I said Russian chick because I completely forgot her name. I've actually forgotten about 80% of this manga's character's names.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like Yuzuki has some terminal illness that will trigger Emo Haruto arc....perhaps we'll see him get together with Rin, or one of the other harem girlsbama


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like Preggo
It was cute that Rin wanted to see him too.



Nanja said:


> I do appreciate how Eba didn't go back. It very clearly showed that the author is a troll.



Cliffhanger last chapter
This chapter
Yuzuki: "Well...whatever"
Seo: 

Though I kind of wished Haruto would've fucked her, he wouldn't have been interrupted.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 2, 2013)

It is probably pregnancy like T said lol.

I want that next alternate ending chapter. So far we have 3 good ends that will be better than the eba end.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a bit disappointed that we didn't get relationship misunderstandings and/or Haruto cheating on Yuzuki.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2013)

At last, a relationship problem that actually makes sense and doesn't feel forced.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2013)

Is this a sign that the manga is going to improve in quality?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2013)

No.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 8, 2013)

Dosnt skype exist in their world.


----------



## dream (Dec 8, 2013)

Nothing beats being physically next to your significant other.


----------



## Athrum (Dec 9, 2013)

Man that Asuka fantasy chapter was a letdown  and she's my favorite


----------



## Araragi (Dec 23, 2013)

What the fuck did I just read.

Ch.14 is up on Batoto


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2013)

Awwwww sheeeiiit
IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Araragi (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, now the most important question is how many more chapters before Haruto stops crying and gets a new sex toy.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2013)

If those next chapter spoilers are to be believed, 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2013)

If this manga ends with them not getting back together...

Let's hope it won't end for a while longer though!


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2013)

Ahaha, a part of me is eagerly awaiting to see what Seo has in store for us.

Mider, at this point I don't care if their relationship survives or not.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally          .


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> If those next chapter spoilers are to be believed, 1



Spoilers where?


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 23, 2013)

"Sorry, just passing trough, i'll go back to stop reading this shit right away " 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



ck


----------



## Morglay (Dec 23, 2013)

Now that was the greatest break up method ever.


----------



## zapman (Dec 23, 2013)

ugh srs?

Yuzuki is prolly pregnant


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2013)

zapman said:


> ugh srs?
> 
> Yuzuki is prolly pregnant



It's a possibility and will likely bring them together in the end.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2013)

That would be dandy,  it'd allow Haruto reason to return and open a restaurant.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 23, 2013)

Did that seriously just happen? I actually laughed when the words 'Break Up' hit me. This shit makes zero sense. Man, if Yuzuki ends up or sleeps with a different guy/him with a different woman after this event, this shit would still be retarded but would also go down in history as one of the more unexpected wtf moments in manga. I mean, the last 40 chapters have basically been an epilogue lol. Rather than unexpected, maybe ballsy is the right word.

And it is right before Christmas. Seo might lack the skills of an author but he's got the balls of a troll in spades.

But seriously, he's having flashbacks of how he never wants to leave her and then he decides to break up is the right answer instead of finding a different job/taking up the offer to work with that chef guy. That Pis.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 23, 2013)

He'll hook up with the reporter chick, find Yuzuki again x years later, break up, hook up with Yuzuki, rinse and repeat.  

I'll give this manga 50 or so chapters before reading it again... >.>


----------



## Nanja (Dec 24, 2013)

Would be nice if they timeskip a month. Haruto hasn't heard anything from Eba and has worked through his shit and finally intends to graduate from Beta Japanese Schoolboy and do the right and realistic actions necessary to be with her. 

Though he can't find her anywhere. The place she lives in is empty with no trace of her except for one little picture of them together. He figures she has given up on them entirely and gets depressed. He's walking all alone in the snow when he bumps in to Rin who gives him a cold look. Not surprising given that he broke up with her sister. This is where he finds out the truth.

Yuzuki threw herself under the train as he left. Cut to black. New serialization in the spring.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 24, 2013)

He will probably get back together with Asuka. She did chase him down across Japan for next to nothing(creepy). And she is technically a poor man's Yuzuki. And Hopefully he knocks her up the same time he Knocks Yuzuki up.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2013)

Nanja said:


> Would be nice if they timeskip a month. Haruto hasn't heard anything from Eba and has worked through his shit and finally intends to graduate from Beta Japanese Schoolboy and do the right and realistic actions necessary to be with her.
> 
> Though he can't find her anywhere. The place she lives in is empty with no trace of her except for one little picture of them together. He figures she has given up on them entirely and gets depressed. He's walking all alone in the snow when he bumps in to Rin who gives him a cold look. Not surprising given that he broke up with her sister. This is where he finds out the truth.
> 
> Yuzuki threw herself under the train as he left. Cut to black. New serialization in the spring.





I doubt that this will have anything but a happy end for Yuzuki and Haruto.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow the Yuzuki x Haruto fans have all returned Here's the future events

Emo Haruto gets drunk and most likely sleeps with either Asuka or coworker 
Rin either calls or shows up and tells him Yuzuki is pregnant/seriously ill
More Emo
Returns to Tokyo and takes the chef training offer so he can be near Yuzuki
She passes away
Timeskip
Haruto is either alone or closer to Rin/Asuka "more than friends but less than lovers"
They finally hook up
Monologue and flashbacks at Yuzuki's grave
Marriage proposal
Semi happy ending


----------



## Araragi (Dec 24, 2013)

Everyone wants Yuzuki to die


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2013)

This isn't Cross Game.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Everyone wants Yuzuki to die



I want both Haruto and Yuzuki to die.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2013)

Just got caught back up after not reading since July. Man how long can this go for? It's not even Shounen anymore it's more like Seinen. Doesn't even feel like the same manga I started reading 5 years ago.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Just got caught back up after not reading since July. Man how long can this go for? It's not even Shounen anymore it's more like Seinen. Doesn't even feel like the same manga I started reading 5 years ago.



Seo can drag it on for years.  Just imagine it.  Haruto and Yuzuki getting engaged and dealing with all that bullshit to them ending up being married.  Then Seo can deal with their baby or babies and how they are raised.  Add in relationship problems and Seo has a lot of material to work with.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2013)

I really hope he doesn't go full baka mode and keep this going till they're old and one dies. I can't keep reading this till I'm 50.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2013)

I can't help but giggle a the thought of 50 year old men raging at the bullshit Seo does in this manga.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2013)

We'll all be posting in Kimi no Rage threads 30 years from now when the story focusses on i*c*st between their children


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> We'll all be posting in Kimi no Rage threads 30 years from now *when the story focusses on i*c*st between their children*


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> We'll all be posting in Kimi no Rage threads 30 years from now when the story focusses on i*c*st between their children


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Just got caught back up after not reading since July. Man how long can this go for? It's not even Shounen anymore it's more like Seinen. Doesn't even feel like the same manga I started reading 5 years ago.



This was never Shounen.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 26, 2013)

It was definitely Shounen the first 50 chapters or so


----------



## Sawada Tsunayoshi (Dec 26, 2013)

I hope Haruto somehow ends up with Akari now. 

So I hope Akari breaks up with Narumi as well.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 26, 2013)

What happened to Nanami again?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 29, 2013)

He's such an Uke 
"It's my first time and it's like I'm the girl"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow
Such Beta.
Very Uke


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2013)

Damn, Shiho dominated Haruto like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2013)

Dafuq is an Uke?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Dafuq is an Uke?



Took a small excerpt from wiki....



> The two participants in a yaoi relationship (and to a lesser extent in yuri)[29] are often referred to as seme ("top") and uke ("bottom"). These terms originated in martial arts:[30] seme derives from the ichidan verb "to attack", while uke is taken from the verb "to receive"[


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2013)

So much beta...


----------



## Scud (Dec 29, 2013)

Haruto has ended up looking like a massive pussy in most, if not all, of these extra chapters. He's probably the only character in manga that can come off as a bitch even when he's getting laid.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 30, 2013)

Seo enjoys trolling his fans with Haruto constantly screwing/fixing his relationship with Eba when all we really want is for him to be with anyone but her. 

By the way just read the latest fantasy chap. with Shiho...Fuck you, Seo!!! Another hotter and better chick than Eba and still you want those two to remain together..smh.


----------



## Savior (Dec 30, 2013)

I just started reading this. I like it much more than I thought I would.

It's kind of good to just go in blind and read a few chapters. I just saw that it was popular on Mangafox so figured why not. So far I like the art and story a lot. Some of the panels are drawn so beautifully.My eyes hurt because I've read so much haha. 

I'm at


*Spoiler*: __ 



the part where Yuzuki seems to have gotten a new boyfriend. I don't like her bitch sister at all. It doesn't add up to me thus far because they seemed to really be into each other and now she's dumped him and with a new boyfriend? I sure hope this isn't true. I like their pairing a lot better than anything else. Haruto is so damn naive. Why the heck would he even take her seriously. She is such a bitch. He should know better.Didn't expect Kanzaki to turn out the way she did. It does seem like she's just trying to date him to cheer him up rather than she likes him.





Read some more..

Seems like a lot of people don't like Eba but I do..
Can't wait till she is reintroduced. I also like Asuka too though. This man character has it too good. He can pick any girl he wants.

It's definitely changed its course a lot since the start. It was so much more lighthearted and sweet and then it got a whole lot more serious.

--
read some more

*Spoiler*: __ 




As much as I liked Eba, I didn't like how she didn't respect Haruto's relationship with Asuka. She should have given them space not fricken confess!It sucked how it ended with Asuka, brutal!

Asuka was a really good match for Haruto. Still upset at how it ended between them. They should introduce some new male character. She deserves better.

It was the most annoying when Eba was about to confess again. The manga panel started off with "I" and sure enough next page is "love you"

I kept saying "no no no".




Edit : All caught up

I'm still upset at what happened with Asuka. I really want her to have a happy ending.

Read chapter 256.
Made me rage at my computer screen. WTF is this. How the heck can they break up after everything that has happened. Grrrrrrrrrrrr
Like cmon Haruto, you should just quit your fricken job and work at a restaurant in Tokyo. After all that has happened you just wanna break up !

The only way I'm fine with this is if he hooks up with Asuka <3
But knowing this damn writer he would just have him fall for Eba again later down the road.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2014)

Please never get back together.  Please never get back together.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice little cameo from Fuuka and Suzuka, man she's getting big.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 12, 2014)

Holy shit I didn't recognize Suzuka until I went Over it again. And it looks like Haruto is making some progress with his boss, maybe they'll get together and he'll forget about Yuzuki... But Seo is a troll so that'll never happen, just watch they'll be back together within 10 chapters.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2014)

I see where's it headed, he's gonna be forced to give up a promising career for Yuzuki.  Not too bad though since he needs to go back to being a chef anyway.


----------



## Savior (Jan 12, 2014)

Screw Haruto. He freakin pisses me off. I wanna see what Yuzuki is up to.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 12, 2014)

This manga should've ended like fucking ages ago, why the hell he is promoting bullshit and unnecessary  drama  especially when we know there are tons of  big distance relationship.
Its so damn obvious that they will get back to it,heck, the mangaka gave more emphasis on new beer production rather this break up


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 12, 2014)

Seriously, fuck this shit. It baffles me how it wasn't cancelled years ago.


----------



## Savior (Jan 12, 2014)

It must have such a strong fanbase from the days when it was really good I imagine. People are just attached to the characters at this point and want to see how it ends.

I got my friend to start reading it. She really likes it and was commenting how the art was really good. Of course she hasn't read till the tokyo arc yet...


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can anyone confirm this?

Kimi no Iru Machi will conclude with its upcoming 27th volume

If it's true, we only have like seven chapters left before the end :amazed


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2014)

I hope not, I don't want this to end anytime soon.


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 17, 2014)

I guess it was true


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2014)

I've never been so happy about a manga ending.

So they'll get together again within 4 chapters?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2014)

It's  about time. Should have ended like 2 years ago.



Mider T said:


> I hope not, I don't want this to end anytime soon.


Mider with dat terrible taste


----------



## Frostman (Jan 17, 2014)

It was finally starting to gett good too.


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> I guess it was true



Fabulous.  This rage train will be stopping soon.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2014)

guess Eba gets pregnant in the upcoming chapter


----------



## Nanja (Jan 18, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> guess Eba gets pregnant in the upcoming chapter



By random guy. So glad it is ending.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 18, 2014)

Nanja said:


> By random guy. So glad it is ending.



Prediction; Haruto goes after Eba, but he soon learns she has turned into a pornstar so he goes back and gets together with Asuka. The Ed


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> guess Eba gets pregnant in the upcoming chapter





Nanja said:


> By random guy. So glad it is ending.



Would love this.  Haruto mans up a couple of months down the line and decides to get back together with Eba only to find out that she is married and is expecting a baby.  Haruto is crushed and eventually ends up with some random girl.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 18, 2014)

i thought you didnt like ntr


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2014)

They broke up so its fine.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 18, 2014)

Samantha and Theodore had broke up technically too


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

Fuck yeah it ends, no more unnecessary dragged forced bad romance  bullshit


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Samantha and Theodore had broke up technically too



POW! Right in the feels.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Samantha and Theodore had broke up technically too



Fuck Samantha. 

Anyways, they were together when she started cheating I believe.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

wait, where did this cheating talk coming from


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> Fuck Samantha.
> 
> Anyways, they were together when she started cheating I believe.


i think the cheating started while they were on break 



LivingHitokiri said:


> wait, where did this cheating talk coming from


keep up man


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2014)

If it wasn't directly stated when the cheating began I suppose that either assumption could be correct. 

Still, they did get back together and Samantha did cheat on Theo without him knowing.  I doubt that Eba would start an affair with Haruto if she was married and expecting a child...oh who am I kidding.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 19, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> keep up man





Dream said:


> If it wasn't directly stated when the cheating began I suppose that either assumption could be correct.
> 
> Still, they did get back together and Samantha did cheat on Theo without him knowing.  I doubt that Eba would start an affair with Haruto if she was married and expecting a child...oh who am I kidding.


Now i see, i would love my ass off if this happen ,since Haruto deserves it but the chance is like minimal


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2014)

>implying Seo doesn't love NTR

preet obviously hasn't read half and half


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 19, 2014)

NTR for the last few chapters ? wouldn't that be way too sudden ?
Half and Half, no never read it, is it worth my time or just meh


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2014)

its better than current Kimi no Shit Machi


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2014)

Considering rating this 10/10 on MAL, never did that with a manga.


----------



## Nanja (Jan 19, 2014)

Ntr/cheating, during breaks or not are vile. 

That said I am so far gone on this series that I couldn't care less about these two specific characters. While it would leave a bad taste in my mouth anyway, I would probably at least remember the series for ending surprisingly rather than dragging on as shit forever. 

Does Seo have the balls to come through?

My thoughts:. Eba is already with random guy (Seo's self-insert).

Confirmed: Haruto has a better end with any other girl except Eba. Eba route only has bad endings. Each and every girl being better than his main waifu is canon.

As for this chapter, at least Akari was more bro like she used to be.


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Now i see, i would love my ass off if this happen ,since Haruto deserves it but the chance is like minimal



The chances are minimal but one can hope. 



Suzuku said:


> >implying Seo doesn't love NTR
> 
> preet obviously hasn't read half and half



I've read Half and Half.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2014)

then you should know Seo is not above it 

Mider the ultimate homer.


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> then you should know Seo is not above it



That's exactly what I implied when I said "oh who am I kidding."


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2014)

jesus preet you have to make yourself more clear


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2014)

That is clear, Suzuku.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2014)

maybe in preet land but not to the rest of us


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol current chapter


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> maybe in preet land but not to the rest of us



Come on, Suzuku.  Even a fifth grader could understand what I said. 



LivingHitokiri said:


> Lol current chapter



Haruto should have fallen for Akari, she is easily the best girl in the manga.


----------



## Savior (Jan 20, 2014)

Pretty good chapter. 

I always need to have something to punch when I read this manga. Haruto gets on my nerves. 

His logic just doesn't make sense to me. It's not like Yuzuki won't ever be able to be a teacher elsewhere. Not to mention the long history he had with her. To give up so easily. Fricken bastard.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2014)

Akari's kid will be named after Haruto.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

The sequel/some random hentai will involve Akari falling in love with her son.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2014)

Really hoping for a sequel so we can further follow these characters!


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 20, 2014)

4 times a week? Bah! She needs a good shag every day


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 20, 2014)

same thing i thought. I was like only 4 times?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 20, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Really hoping for a sequel so we can further follow these characters!


Not sure if serious


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> 4 times a week? Bah! She needs a good shag every day



Perhaps they're too busy to do it every day.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't know what's going on with Half&Half but I, for one, am looking forward to Seo's next work. Because I'm a mangasochist.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> Perhaps they're too busy to do it every day.


Yeah you dont need to be a rabbit as long you're "effective"
In b4 Akari's husband is infertile.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yeah you dont need to be a rabbit as long you're "effective"
> In b4 Akari's husband is infertile.



Inb4 Haruto has to be the "sperm donor"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Inb4 Haruto has to be the "sperm donor"


I like where this is going.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> Perhaps they're too busy to do it every day.



If my wife was that sexy, I would make timepek


----------



## Savior (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder how this ends. It's gotta be with Haruto and Yuzuki getting back together. 

I'm hoping we get to see more of Asuka. She deserves a happy ending. Most of the main characters all had their storylines tied up except her.

Maybe next chapter Haruto runs into her and she's with her new fiance or has become really successful somehow. Then she ends up shocked that he's not together with Yuzuki anymore and sets him straight.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you implying he's gay?  Or bisexual?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 21, 2014)

i bet Eba goes to the new city Haruto is in and they get back together and it just ends like that. Or in other words it could have ended over a hundred chapters ago when this first happened. :/


----------



## Nanja (Jan 26, 2014)

How long have they been broken up now?

Has it been years? Inb4 she is engaged and shacked up with random guy.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2014)

Somewhere between 1-2 years?


----------



## Nanja (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I guess so. How old are they now? Time just jumps around like crazy in this story. He's like 26 now?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2014)

Since we're 3 years after he finished education, he should be in his mid 20s.


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2014)

This sure is going to be interesting.


----------



## Savior (Jan 26, 2014)

What an annoying chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 




 I could care less about Haruto's beer, his company and that dumb bitch superior. 

At least he's back in Tokyo next week. I can't wait for the fireworks.

I can't wait to see Yuzuki again. Did she become a full time teacher? Is she engaged to some new guy? Did she get preggers with Haruto's baby? Damn the suspense.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 26, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling the reason this is ending so abruptly is because Seo is planning a spinoff 

Apparently there's some big announcement they're making soon about this


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 26, 2014)

Just read the chapter. I bet Haruto goes back to Tokyo and Eba is engaged or something


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Why do I get the feeling the reason this is ending so abruptly is because Seo is planning a spinoff
> 
> Apparently there's some big announcement they're making soon about this



Spin-off revoling around the incestuous relationship between Haruto and Eba's children?  Yes please.  



Suzuku said:


> Just read the chapter. I bet Haruto goes back to Tokyo and Eba is engaged or something



Do want.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 26, 2014)

I hope Yuzuki is already married or engaged. Haruto should get with a different female. He should shag his drinking buddy before he transfers


----------



## Scud (Jan 26, 2014)

Fucking Seo. Haruto returning to Tokyo completely ruins my hopes of him getting back together with Asuka, unless we see another time-skip before the end


----------



## Fate115 (Jan 26, 2014)

Tatumaru said:


> Fucking Seo. Haruto returning to Tokyo completely ruins my hopes of him getting back together with Asuka, unless we see another time-skip before the end



^*THIS* so much THIS!


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2014)

To be honest...Asuka deserves someone better than Haruto.


----------



## zapman (Jan 27, 2014)

HAPPY ENDING BACK WITH YUZUKI

you guys are in a dreamstate hoping for anything else


----------



## Nanja (Feb 1, 2014)

New Chapter out btw


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, as much as I hate the series. I gotta admit I appreciate the lack of NTR right at the end. That scene where he first reaches the top of the viewing area and she isn't there was pretty good. It was sweet but kinda ruined the moment that she showed up a second later.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuck you Seo, seriously.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 1, 2014)

Its not over yet, that tear in her eye will signal more then "happy to see you"


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2014)

Ugh, looks like it is going to end in the best possible way for Eba and Haruto.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 1, 2014)

i was expecting a twist


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2014)

Seo can't be arsed to write a decent twist at this point it seems.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 1, 2014)

What the fuck was I expecting anyways?


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 1, 2014)

What was the point of last 100 chapters?


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll seriously LoL if she says something like "Haruto meet my husband....."


----------



## Savior (Feb 1, 2014)

New Chapter is out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm. Two year since he left for Tokyo. He's what, 24 now?

Wtf is up with Haruto. He's stuck on her. Why the hell did he break if off. So fricken annoying.

Lol, how convenient of her to just show up there. 

Oh he's sorry. That's it. Screw you Haruto you pos.







It's gotta be a happy ending right. There's not enough chapters left to have any major twists again. It was somewhat predictable but I'll take it over whatever b.s Seo could pull. I'm still pissed at the "Let's break up" line.



The_Evil said:


> What was the point of last 100 chapters?



Premature ejaculation chapter was GOAT. I never laughed so much reading a manga before


----------



## kippp3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Manga which should have ended 3+ years ago. thank god


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 1, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA, sorry folks but i cannot stop laughing at this manga anymore, its too funny to read it seriously


----------



## Kisame (Feb 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> To be honest...Asuka deserves someone better than Haruto.


No she doesn't.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA, sorry folks but i cannot stop laughing at this manga anymore, its too funny to read it seriously



I can't even find amusement in how terrible it is.  



Shark said:


> No she doesn't.



Haruto is trash-tier, Asuka isn't quite that bad.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 1, 2014)

I actually burst out laughing at their reunion.


1.5 yrs since he broke up with her. She says "you're late" and then they're back together.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 2, 2014)

Truly this manga showed us the realistic take on the problems a young man has to overcome while stepping into adulthood./s


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2014)

She isn't dressing like a mother so I'm guessing she didn't have a kid.

Is it bad that when they met again I thought of Haruto in a monocole and top hat about to say "Dr. Livingstone I presume?"


----------



## Savior (Feb 2, 2014)

Smoke said:


> I actually burst out laughing at their reunion.
> 
> 
> 1.5 yrs since he broke up with her. She says "you're late" and then they're back together.



Hahaha. Yep.

When they had the panel with the empty platform I was thinking "ok good. It would be ridicuous if she was there"


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2014)

i don't understand the point of releasing one with Yuzuki. What are they gonna do different


----------



## ChronoDeus (Feb 2, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> i don't understand the point of releasing one with Yuzuki. What are they gonna do different



Add nipples? The fantasy chapters have been kinda explicit compared to what he could do in chapter 200 itself. He might just be wanting to bring Yuzuki's encounter up to par.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 2, 2014)

this manga gave me aids and cancer


----------



## 8 (Feb 2, 2014)

did it end? i had planned to catch up when its finished.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 2, 2014)

That's nice they got back together.  Even if it is corny to some i enjoy mangas that don't leave a bad taste in my mouth.

There's enough of those already.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 2, 2014)

Ugh...why the penis size comment?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2014)

lol@anyone who thought Seo would add some sort of a twist at the end of the series. The fantasy chapters are the closest things we'll get to having the storyline deviate away from the firmly placed pairing.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol@anyone who thought Seo would add some sort of a twist at the end of the series. The fantasy chapters are the closest things we'll get to having the storyline deviate away from the firmly placed pairing.


The thing is how disappointingly dragged the series are making some of us hope  for a minor twist to happen and not be so goddamn awfully predictable and inaccurate.
I would seriously question if Seo even knows what true romance actually is but the first part of the manga was good until it took the downhill after the tokyo arc...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 2, 2014)

Ending got leaked:


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2014)

kek                .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Vino wins the thread


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2014)

The Akari special is the true end.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> The Akari special is the true end.



Any of the 4 alternate endings would be better than Yuzuki


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 3, 2014)

Doesn't he have another new manga that's going to be released once kimi no's final chapter is out? Looks like we'll have a short break before we all start raging again with Seo's new romance story .


----------



## Scud (Feb 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> The Akari special is the true end.


I'm just about ready to accept it as canon and move on.



Fate115 said:


> Doesn't he have another new manga that's going to be released once kimi no's final chapter is out? Looks like we'll have a short break before we all start raging again with Seo's new romance story .


I haven't heard anything about a new series, but I'd like him to finish Half and Half before he starts another long, drawn out title.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2014)

You can bet your ass that there will be a new series. His job is mangaka and his theme is shounen romance, so there will be more of that.


----------



## Kisame (Feb 3, 2014)

I still don't get this chapter, are they actually back together?


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tatumaru said:


> I'm just about ready to accept it as canon and move on.
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything about a new series, but I'd like him to finish Half and Half before he starts another long, drawn out title.





Get ready to rage


----------



## Scud (Feb 3, 2014)

Shark said:


> I still don't get this chapter, are they actually back together?


We don't actually know, though I think it's safe to assume that if they aren't already back together by the start of the next chapter that they will get together during it.



Fate115 said:


> Get ready to rage


It looks like the title character is Suzuka's daughter. I can't wait to see how Seo will disappoint with this one


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2014)

how do you figure that's Suzuka's daughter?

But whoooo another Seo manga to rage over for the next 6 years keep em coming


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tatumaru said:


> It looks like the title character is Suzuka's daughter. I can't wait to see how Seo will disappoint with this one



No, no Tatumaru. Remember first Seo will get our hopes up by getting us interested in the story of "Fuka" to which once everyone is hooked will proceed to send us down a downward spiral of unbridled sadness which will then lead to the inevitable emotion we all know well as rage. 

With that being said, I am looking forward to how this new story plays out and hope he sets it up nicely without the usual dramatic "antics" he tends to use to rile us up.


----------



## Scud (Feb 3, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> how do you figure that's Suzuka's daughter?
> 
> But whoooo another Seo manga to rage over for the next 6 years keep em coming


IIRC, her daughter's name was Fuka. I think she made a couple of cameos in KNIM as well, so I would guess that this new story will take place some time in the future. Maybe we'll even see Haruto and Yuzuki's kid


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Ugh...why the penis size comment?



Hit a nerve?


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2014)

Tatumaru said:


> IIRC, her daughter's name was Fuka. I think she made a couple of cameos in KNIM as well, so I would guess that this new story will take place some time in the future. Maybe we'll even see Haruto and Yuzuki's kid



Fuck.  There goes my hopes for this new manga being about Eba and Haruto's incestuous children. 

Anyways, I sure am going to jump on this new rage train as well.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Anyways, I sure am going to jump on this new rage train as well.



I said it before, Seo turned us all into mangasochists.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 4, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Hit a nerve?



We already had Yuzuki comment on it, so why do it again? Wasted space 

The ending for KNIM is crap, but at least it's better than GE...


----------



## Athrum (Feb 5, 2014)

Just read all the fantasy chapters....the Siho one gave me a boner..


----------



## Savior (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn final chapter. I'm ready!

Hope we get a nice colour panel.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm fully prepared for the massive letdown it is going to be. :33


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 7, 2014)

It will be an Ichigo 100%-tier ending.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> It will be an Ichigo 100%-tier ending.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 7, 2014)

The ride finally ends.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> It will be an Ichigo 100%-tier ending.




*Spoiler*: __ 






Best girl won, don't care about anything else.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> Best girl won


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> Best girl won


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2014)

Nishino is the best girl.  So glad that she won.  The tears of Toujou fans were delicous.  

Felt almost as good as the tears of Noe fans when Hiromi won in True Tears. :33


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> Nishino is the best girl.  So glad that she won.  The tears of Toujou fans were delicous.
> 
> Felt almost as good as the tears of Noe fans when Hiromi won in True Tears. :33



Say that to my face wigga not online and see what happens


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2014)

Bestest possible ending to the show.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

Nagoshi fantasy chapter is out (short and kinda disappointing)

First chapter of Seo's new manga (Fuuka something) seems to be out as well.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

Final chapter is out as well.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2014)

No rage in this chapter, really disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 8, 2014)

It's finally over


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2014)

Vino, jump on the rage train that is Seo's next manga.  It looks like one heck of a ride.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

Dream said:


> No rage in this chapter, really disappointed.



His final troll move was to make a feelgood happy ending.


----------



## Scud (Feb 8, 2014)

That was just about what I expected.


----------



## Acetown (Feb 8, 2014)

I liked Eba so I'm happy for her. Ending is alright with me. Honestly I was expecting some twist but oh well. Now that I've seen the ending I can now go back and read the strory with no worries. I need to read those fantasy's chapters you guys been talking about.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 8, 2014)

Need to wrap myself in tinfoil and hop in a furnace before I am clean again. This was next level filth.


----------



## Savior (Feb 8, 2014)

Final chapter is out


*Spoiler*: __ 





Lol what the hell...Fuuka is the new MC

Really good that Haruto quit that job. Screw that beer company. Much better for him to have a restaurant and Yuzuki work as a teacher.

Fuuka confirmed for shortest skirt ever. 

I guess given the circumstances this was the best ending for Asuka ? Still bitter at how it ended with her and Haruto





Could have been better, could have been worse. Screw Kazama and his helmet though. I hate that bitch.


----------



## 8 (Feb 8, 2014)

so its not an eba ending? sorry i have not read for about two years.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2014)

It is an Eba ending.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dream said:


> Vino, jump on the rage train that is Seo's next manga.  It looks like one heck of a ride.



I'm not sure..the new girl is ugly and the chapter bored me.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2014)

Vino said:


> I'm not sure..the new girl is ugly and the chapter bored me.



Is it the short hair? 

Hmm, give it a bit of time.  Kimi no Iru was pretty boring for me early on as well.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dream said:


> Is it the short hair?
> 
> Hmm, give it a bit of time.  Kimi no Iru was pretty boring for me early on as well.



Until it became awesome only to become awesomely rage inducing . Overall I'd say it was a pretty decent ending to say the least. Now for Fuuka  .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dream said:


> Is it the short hair?



Mostly. She looks like a dyke.


----------



## Scud (Feb 8, 2014)

Vino said:


> Mostly. She looks like a dyke.


There will be plenty of time for it to grow out. I don't doubt that Seo will drag this shit out like always.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

That wasn't a bad ending. Weird to think I've been reading since I was 15. Now, time to move onto my next rage.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty half asses ending. Especially in the art. But i wasn't expecting much.

In the Nagoshi chapter, for a second there, i thought she was becoming self aware when she was wondering why she was in a hotel.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2014)

MAL says there are 9 chapters left so I wasn't expecting this to be the end.

Hard to believe it's all over, I feel a bit empty inside...


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

Mider confirmed crying after seeing the wedding picture


----------



## Smoke (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know if I'll be reading this next work.


I'm not sure my heart can take another one of his roller coaster manga.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 8, 2014)

Shit ending is shit I want my years back! I didn't like the helmet part. Remembering the dead is one thing but that wasn't done properly


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2014)

Smoke said:


> I don't know if I'll be reading this next work.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure my heart can take another one of his roller coaster manga.



Fuuka is alot like Asuka if it makes you feel any better, flat chest and all.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 8, 2014)

Yay, happy end! I'm finally free!


..Oh who am I kidding, I'm off to read Fuuka.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 8, 2014)

Yo, he quit his job and became a chef anyway. Are you fucking serious Seo? Troll much?... That basically made the last hundred chapters officially pointless. Thank god it is over though.

Also isn't Fuuka the daughter of Suzuka/Yamato? Inb4 Seo trolls fans of Suzuka with divorce and marital problems in a different series.

Edit: After reading the Fuuka chapter... bleck. Randomly violent heroine and mega pussy tweeter protag. Really now? Doesn't help that The protag may as well be dark haired Haruto. Seo needs to change shit up more.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2014)

> Also isn't Fuuka the daughter of Suzuka/Yamato? Inb4 Seo trolls fans of Suzuka with divorce and marital problems in a different series.



Make it happen, Seo.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

There has to be some drama surrounding Fuuka and her family so that's likely as fuck


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2014)

You guys think Fuuka has any younger siblings?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 11, 2014)

Free at last, is is over my son, our torment has come to an end!

Seriously tho, an ok happy ending i guess , no clue why he wasted shit with beer company and such while he could make the ending more complete and not just 1 rushed chapter.
I have no clue why soo many make this kind of mistake, i understand showing some TS but not like this.

Ohh well ,its finally over, time to rest....


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2014)

Proposal after sex


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2014)

Zaru after Kira.

Yuzuki is a little horndog lol, this is the first time in the entire series we've seen her tits though.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Zaru after Kira.



Now that you mention it, that DOES happen a lot lately


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Their first time is a quickie in the toilet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Their first time is a quickie in the toilet



Emphasis on quickie. Still had way too much time left before the interview started xDD


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 29, 2014)

That plot was straight out of a hentai manga


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Their first time is a quickie in the toilet



That....sucks...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2014)

lol little nympho.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 29, 2014)

Nagato really is pretty when she removes her glasses


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2014)

Kimi no Iru Machi X Princess Lucia Crossover manga released 

Th 4th wall was broken so hard


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2014)

Wasn't even aware of what Princess Lucia was.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kimi no Iru Machi X Princess Lucia Crossover manga released
> 
> Th 4th wall was broken so hard



"You can't really tell that while being printed in Black and in 62 grade"


----------

